# Minnesota 2021 morel season



## Chanterelle nut

Ok i already had two dreams about morels, is time to get the forum rolling!
All the snow we had should get things ready for a nice start


----------



## Cburta

Not looking great for the Becker County area, at least on the precipitation end. Hoping for plenty of April showers (heck even a couple snowstorms 🤷🏻‍♂️) to get the ground ready for May.


----------



## buckthornman

Timing is everything 😎 Bucky


----------



## 23566

I’m so excited for this year’s season that I took a whole week off at the end of May for hunting the early morels. Also great couple of East coast foragers moved in to our neighborhood recently & they’re equally excited to find their first MN morels & pheasant backs. Cheers - looking forward to everyone’s photos.


----------



## morchella ed

HolMorel said:


> I’m so excited for this year’s season that I took a whole week off at the end of May for hunting the early morels. Also great couple of East coast foragers moved in to our neighborhood recently & they’re equally excited to find their first MN morels & pheasant backs. Cheers - looking forward to everyone’s photos.


That's great, but I would say a week at the end of May is the late season morels in a typical year, just to give you a heads up!!


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

Hello fellow foragers. Another year of wandering the woods, breathing the fresh air, lost in thought while searching for those elusive, delicious aliens that grow from the ground. I can't wait! The dreams are beginning to occur for me as well...

As with the usual elm tree hunting in the Southern portion of the state, I'm planning on taking a trip up to the North-central regions in search of the elusive black morel. I've never found one before so I'm hoping to finally discover some this year. 

Anyone have any tips on what type of areas to look in? I've heard they grow near living aspen/poplar trees and in recently logged/clear-cut areas.


----------



## buckthornman

Your tips are proper...As long as we have rain and 🌞. And remember they are the first up. Don't think like your going for gold's. Blacks like aspen groves on hills. And logging roads. Bucky...


----------



## buckthornman

And they always return year after year. So never give up your black morel spots!😂😎✌🏻


----------



## stilz

Welcome back for another season.


----------



## buckthornman

Maples finished running... good sign.👍🏻😂😎 Back to the sugar shack.bucky


----------



## Old Elm

buckthornman said:


> Maples finished running... good sign.👍🏻😂😎 Back to the sugar shack.bucky


Just boiling down the last batch today. Short fast season, got most of our sap 2-3 weeks ago.


----------



## Old Elm




----------



## buckthornman

Asshole. Jk 😜 it's going to be a early spring. But how long will we stay in early spring? O the fun of anticipation. Good looking sap😂. I do mine in jelly jars...✌🏻


Old Elm said:


> View attachment 37112
> View attachment 37112


Little maple 🍁 sand in there!😂😎✌🏻


----------



## buckthornman

I'll advocate hope😎 seen a Robin 3 days ago..blue heron yesterday. There's reason to believe this year will be better than the last.


----------



## treebeardlennon

Old Elm said:


> Just boiling down the last batch today. Short fast season, got most of our sap 2-3 weeks ago.


Was a weird season for sap 'round here. Started hard a couple weeks ago, tapered off for a week and a half, then flowed like crazy for a few days. Stopped flowing round Saturday/Sunday this past weekend.


----------



## buckthornman

treebeardlennon said:


> Was a weird season for sap 'round here. Started hard a couple weeks ago, tapered off for a week and a half, then flowed like crazy for a few days. Stopped flowing round Saturday/Sunday this past weekend.


Same


----------



## Chanterelle nut

I missed the Sap season completely 😭 my wife had the crazy idea of going on vacation right on the best flowing week!! o well is time to think about turkey and mushrooms now! by the way is there anything more beautiful than all this spring showers we are getting???!!!!


----------



## Mason

Hey all!!!! Good to see im not the only one getting excited!!!!


----------



## mntammy

I think the morel season is going to be earlier than usual. I have taken the last 2 months and scouted numerous new areas. I have tons of stuff up in my garden so will see if its early here in MN? Just cooked some of the dried morels lastnight from last season. Have to finish them off. Yep dreaming of the mother lode!!!!!!


----------



## jg010682

Hopefully we will all find piles of them in the woods like this. I think its going to be a good year.


----------



## HappyTrails

mntammy said:


> Just cooked some of the dried morels lastnight from last season. Have to finish them off. Yep dreaming of the mother lode!!!!!!


Mother load no kidding!! How many lbs do you bring in to last thru the whole winter!? Congrats to you my friend! And yes let's hope it's such a season. I've been out wandering my woods already.. Some new fuzzy white turkey tail looking types but all I've found growing new so far. 

Can't wait til they start showing up in my dreams! 🤯😁

Has anyone been out to CO for mushrooms in the spring? I've a friend I want to visit and thought I'd skew the timing in mushroom favor if it hits much earlier than ours??


----------



## HappyTrails

For the memories, here's some beauties I found in Japan while out there backpacking some years ago now. In Japanese they are known as "Amiga Shitake". 🙂


----------



## 23566

HolMorel said:


> I’m so excited for this year’s season that I took a whole week off at the end of May for hunting the early morels. Also great couple of East coast foragers moved in to our neighborhood recently & they’re equally excited to find their first MN morels & pheasant backs. Cheers - looking forward to everyone’s photos.





morchella ed said:


> That's great, but I would say a week at the end of May is the late season morels in a typical year, just to give you a heads up!!


yep - whoops. I should have said yellows! Let’s all hope for some great rainy days in the next few weeks.


----------



## buckthornman

Looks like a nice meal. 😂😎


----------



## buckthornman

I call them dinner 😂


----------



## buckthornman

Time we still have.. must be patient...must.... Bucky


----------



## buckthornman

Shouldn't be a month.. until Christmas day.🍄


----------



## morchella ed

Here's a photo from last year if anyone wants a little practice....how many do you see?


----------



## jg010682

The ramps are just starting to pop out in some places here in the St Cloud area!


----------



## HappyTrails

morchella ed said:


> Here's a photo from last year if anyone wants a little practice....how many do you see?


I'm up to 11, if there's one by your hand there??


----------



## jashroomer

morchella ed said:


> Here's a photo from last year if anyone wants a little practice....how many do you see?


I got 11, this is my favorite preseason game to get ready for the woods.


----------



## treebeardlennon

morchella ed said:


> Here's a photo from last year if anyone wants a little practice....how many do you see?


I'm seein' 13.

Really not a big fan of this weather forecast.


----------



## morchella ed

Not sure either. At least 14, maybe 15


----------



## buckthornman

I see them all...lol


----------



## jashroomer

morchella ed said:


> Not sure either. At least 14, maybe 15
> View attachment 37201


Looks like I need a little more practice, missed a couple.


----------



## shedberg123

Old Elm said:


> View attachment 37112
> View attachment 37112


We are finishing up in Northern Wisconsin on pour property up here this week; have had more amber syrup this year than ever before!


----------



## buckthornman

Need moisture...✌🏻


shedberg123 said:


> We are finishing up in Northern Wisconsin on pour property up here this week; have had more amber syrup this year than ever before!


Pass me another flapjack plz👍🏻


----------



## bigrobshroommn

I also counted 14. I hope everyone had a good off season. I got a pic to test your eyes. How many mask can you find?


----------



## buckthornman

I think I'm going to go vomit 🤢


----------



## treebeardlennon

bigrobshroommn said:


> I also counted 14. I hope everyone had a good off season. I got a pic to test your eyes. How many mask can you find?


Big oof. 

Hope y'all are well. Maybe we'll bump into each other in the woods again this year 🤣 I think things are shaping up to be even earlier than last year — time will tell.


----------



## buckthornman

Time always tells.😎 So does mother nature... Happy Easter everyone. Wrenometer is at defcon 1. The wait continues....


----------



## buckthornman

I only ran into Bigfoot last year! Had a 🍻 with him. Mmmmm. Happy Easter....✝😎✌🏻 Bucky...


----------



## HappyTrails

I was shown a photo today of all kinds of morels harvested in Rochester yesterday or there abouts??


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Hello everyone, hope you all had a good winter. Time to scout and oil the boots. Last year was not the best for me, actually too wet in spots, never believed that until last year. Nice to see bucky here. Where is OLd Elm?


----------



## treebeardlennon

HappyTrails said:


> I was shown a photo today of all kinds of morels harvested in Rochester yesterday or there abouts??


I wanna see this photo with a timestamp in the metadata. I wouldn't be too surprised though. The woods is crunchy, but far along. Anemone, hepatica, spring beauty, bloodroot, and trout lily are all up in my neck of the woods. Haven't seen any mushrooms outside of scarlet cups. I'm thinking late next week I'll find some babies in my early spots.

PSA it's dry as fuck out there folks. Pretty sizeable fire roundabouts Greenvale Township today (between Jamaica and Hazelwood Avenues and between 305th and 320th Streets for those familiar with the area). Prolly around a hundred acres had burned by the time I drove by, and that stiff wind out of the south was really helping that sucker along. Be smart. Be safe.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

LOTS OF MUCH NEEDED RAIN COMING.


----------



## MayMotherload

Good to hear from everyone and hope we all have a fruitful season. My best indicator has always been fully leaved trees.


----------



## buckthornman

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Hello everyone, hope you all had a good winter. Time to scout and oil the boots. Last year was not the best for me, actually too wet in spots, never believed that until last year. Nice to see bucky here. Where is OLd Elm?


He's around. Hay trooper. I don't believe the Rochester story. Recycled picture.. possible but..bullshit meter is pretty high on that.never know though... I'll let you all know when I find my first black.✌🏻 Bucky


----------



## buckthornman

I'm guessing 7- 10 days if we get this moisture.😎


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

really, I know it will be early if these temps keep up but if they come up and we get a frost, bad news. I am sorry to say my morel hunting buddy, Saske my black lab passed, it will be a different hiking without him. I would come home and he would rub his body on me like a cat. I sure miss him. As far as moister, its thundering as I type this.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> really, I know it will be early if these temps keep up but if they come up and we get a frost, bad news. I am sorry to say my morel hunting buddy, Saske my black lab passed, it will be a different hiking without him. I would come home and he would rub his body on me like a cat. I sure miss him. As far as moister, its thundering as I type this.


Hey Shroomtrooper! Very Sorry to hear bout your Good Buddys passing. Pets are like kin as far as Im concerned. Sure he'll be hitting them hills right along with Ya in spirit! Seen that storm up your way..some upon us down here too! Getting close..


----------



## Wendelina

Old Elm said:


> View attachment 37112
> View attachment 37112


Beautiful!


----------



## Wendelina

Spring has sprung! My backyard ground temp was in the right range this morning.. means things are happening soon out in the woods nearby!


----------



## Chanterelle nut

man!! that thunderstorm last night!!! imagine that in a month from now!! might be our best year yet if his rain keeps up.


----------



## Chanterelle nut

hmmm no word from TundraKing, hope everything is good. JG, oldElm, MayMotherload, Shroomtrooper, Buckthornman, Wendelina nice to see you all back this year.


----------



## Wendelina

Chanterelle nut said:


> hmmm no word from TundraKing, hope everything is good. JG, oldElm, MayMotherload, Shroomtrooper, Buckthornman, Wendelina nice to see you all back this year.


Back at 'cha!


----------



## Shane Hager

Getting excited for the season in Dakota County, been doing quite a bit of winter scouting for new trees to check. My 8 year old Golden Retriever and 5 year old son are ready to hit the woods! Here's to a great 2021 Spring everyone!


----------



## May madness

Good luck to all this year. I think it will be sooner than later. Getting close to time to put the boots in the mud...... scratches........ skeeters...... miles......... for sacks full!!!


----------



## stilz

Soil temps have come up fast. I'm gonna take a gander at early spots this weekend.


----------



## buckthornman

One clap of thunder and 2 drops of rain. Best chance is Wednesday. 🙏✌🏻 Please no freeze now..


----------



## Chanterelle nut

if things start this or next week, this will be my earliest season ever!


----------



## rationalcog

I won’t venture any predictions, but looking back in my notes last year on this day, April 7, I had my first meal of nettles.
On the 11th, saw the first gyromitra spp.
Then on the 12th, we got a 6” snowstorm 

So far, the nettles are pretty sparse in my neck of the woods and no gyromitra yet. But this rain...


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

HawkeyeMerkels said:


> Hey Shroomtrooper! Very Sorry to hear bout your Good Buddys passing. Pets are like kin as far as Im concerned. Sure he'll be hitting them hills right along with Ya in spirit! Seen that storm up your way..some upon us down here too! Getting close..


ya, it sucks but life goes on. I would have scouted a month ago if he was still around. But I went out today and got the juices flowing. Actually brought back memories of the times we had, its all good


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Chanterelle nut said:


> hmmm no word from TundraKing, hope everything is good. JG, oldElm, MayMotherload, Shroomtrooper, Buckthornman, Wendelina nice to see you all back this year.


Well thank you, glad your back also. This is going to be a strange year


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Chanterelle nut said:


> if things start this or next week, this will be my earliest season ever!


I agree


----------



## morelsxs

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> really, I know it will be early if these temps keep up but if they come up and we get a frost, bad news. I am sorry to say my morel hunting buddy, Saske my black lab passed, it will be a different hiking without him. I would come home and he would rub his body on me like a cat. I sure miss him. As far as moister, its thundering as I type this.


So sorry for your loss!!! We had to put our guy down on July 4th. Our time in the woods definitely won't be the same.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

morelsxs said:


> So sorry for your loss!!! We had to put our guy down on July 4th. Our time in the woods definitely won't be the same.


Ya I hear you. Went out scouting yesterday, saw some ramps coming up, no fiddleheads yet. Was weird not lifting the old boy out of the Kia soul, I bought it because it was low to the ground and a decent size space for the kennel, ha who buys a car based on a dog, I am guilty. Soil temp in my front yard is 54 degrees, crazy. If this keeps up earliest season I have ever seen, good luck to all.


----------



## buckthornman

Going to get cold next week...wish mother nature would cooperate once every 10 fn years.😂 O well... Bucky..


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

I have the lowest low at 38, not too bad in the Twin cities area


----------



## buckthornman

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Ya I hear you. Went out scouting yesterday, saw some ramps coming up, no fiddleheads yet. Was weird not lifting the old boy out of the Kia soul, I bought it because it was low to the ground and a decent size space for the kennel, ha who buys a car based on a dog, I am guilty. Soil temp in my front yard is 54 degrees, crazy. If this keeps up earliest season I have ever seen, good luck to all.


----------



## MycoMania

Southern Iowa starting to pop, Im guessing/hoping we'll have a pretty typical year start wise. Still no consecutive nights in the 50s in sight. We could still get snow and frost. Ground temps in the woods I scouted still low 40s in sunny areas, this moisture will drop it further or keep it steady. One 90 degree day is an outlier at this point, hopefully we dont get too many more before the season starts. Rather have a typical spring than an early start just to have it get shut down by skyrocketing ground temps or the near inevitable cold snap we get 9.5 years out of ten.


----------



## Old Elm

Ramps are pretty early, but delicious right now.


----------



## buckthornman

It's going to be better either way. The rain is the most important piece of the puzzle. That's my opinion. Black morels aren't as fussy about ground temperature. Glad your doing ok. Sorry about your pooch.✌🏻


Old Elm said:


> Ramps are pretty early, but delicious right now.
> View attachment 37410
> View attachment 37410


Take 


Old Elm said:


> Ramps are pretty early, but delicious right now.
> View attachment 37410
> View attachment 37410


Transplant in your yard Elm. I plant a few in my yard every year on north side.I have 50 this year. I'll go out Monday morning next week... Before the next cool front..


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

Yeah, I saw some small ramps in the woods while golfing in Chaska.

Crazy how early they're growing. Trees are nearly done budding in the cities.

This is really throwing my plans off. I might have to start hunting in the next two weeks. 

So far I have not found a morel in April, so this might be the first season.


----------



## 23566

“This is really throwing my plans off.”
Tell me about it!


----------



## ChirpxxChirp

Stearns county posted a morel today. No receipt so I'm skeptical but just letting everyone know what's going on in the groups on facebook


----------



## ChirpxxChirp

I guess with the winter we had and in a microclimate it's believable but idk. I'd believe it more with a receipt or of it was south more but Nebraska is just starting to report and iowa only has a few reports. Seems sketchy for the location


----------



## anthony

I am new here. I am also a new hunter. I have found 1 Morel in my life. Please someone teach me! Where do i begin?


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Old Elm said:


> Ramps are pretty early, but delicious right now.
> View attachment 37410
> View attachment 37410


NICE LOOKING RAMPS OLDELM


anthony said:


> I am new here. I am also a new hunter. I have found 1 Morel in my life. Please someone teach me! Where do i begin?


I would start learning about permethrin for tick prevention and how to apply it. Then I would watch some videos on how to identify dying american or slippery elms, or if you up north aspen trees, some pines I was told for black morels. And of course keep popping in on this website where I have learned so much from, and welcome. I do not know much about black Morels, went up north once to find some, found 7. But they come up about the same time as yellows down in the Twin cites.


----------



## Chanterelle nut

anthony said:


> I am new here. I am also a new hunter. I have found 1 Morel in my life. Please someone teach me! Where do i begin?


I would start by reading the 2019 or 2020 season threads, lots of good info we shared last year.


----------



## 23566

Had my first morel-hunting dream of the year last night. It’s definitely on my mind - the temps & moisture just need to hang on. 😅 I’m heading to my ramp spot tomorrow in Hennepin Cty. There’s also a park near me that did some burning last year that I’ll start including on my daily hikes next week. It’s got me pretty excited.


----------



## Big Jimmy

Two days of nice rain in Becker County this week. Snow anticipated next Monday and Tuesday. When the warm up starts after that, we can get into the Shroom hunting.


----------



## Walking Shuz

Ramps are up in Douglas Co.


----------



## Walking Shuz

rationalcog said:


> I won’t venture any predictions, but looking back in my notes last year on this day, April 7, I had my first meal of nettles.
> On the 11th, saw the first gyromitra spp.
> Then on the 12th, we got a 6” snowstorm
> 
> So far, the nettles are pretty sparse in my neck of the woods and no gyromitra yet. But this rain...


In Minneapolis nettles are small but pickable after the rains last week.


----------



## buckthornman

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> NICE LOOKING RAMPS OLDELM
> 
> I would start learning about permethrin for tick prevention and how to apply it. Then I would watch some videos on how to identify dying american or slippery elms, or if you up north aspen trees, some pines I was told for black morels. And of course keep popping in on this website where I have learned so much from, and welcome. I do not know much about black Morels, went up north once to find some, found 7. But they come up about the same time as yellows down in the Twin cites.





Chanterelle nut said:


> I would start by reading the 2019 or 2020 season threads, lots of good info we shared last year.


Go into the forest and find a door into another land....✌🏻😎


Walking Shuz said:


> View attachment 37461
> Ramps are up in Douglas Co.


Inch by inch...👍🏻


----------



## Rudi69420

Hey guys ! I’m getting excited 😁😁


----------



## shroomsearcher

anthony said:


> I am new here. I am also a new hunter. I have found 1 Morel in my life. Please someone teach me! Where do i begin?


Go to YouTube and search "Learn Your Land". They have vids that cover all aspects of mushroom hunting.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

shroomsearcher said:


> Go to YouTube and search "Learn Your Land". They have vids that cover all aspects of mushroom hunting.


Great site


----------



## Bonzer

My super early blacks spot in metro area is popping already. Too small to pick yet. I’ll post pics when I pick some Monday. I’m kinda superstitious like that sorry to make y’all wait to see. Hahaha. Thought I should let you know though.


----------



## treebeardlennon

Bonzer said:


> My super early blacks spot in metro area is popping already. Too small to pick yet. I’ll post pics when I pick some Monday. I’m kinda superstitious like that sorry to make y’all wait to see. Hahaha. Thought I should let you know though.


I've never found blacks, and I've never gone out of my way to look for them. I was always under the impression they grew more readily up north. Any tips for finding them in the south metro? Aspen stands?


----------



## buckthornman

treebeardlennon said:


> I've never found blacks, and I've never gone out of my way to look for them. I was always under the impression they grew more readily up north. Any tips for finding them in the south metro? Aspen stands?


Aspen groves and buckthorns. Prickly ash..slight slope...loamy soil...😎👍🏻


----------



## Trudee

This will only be my second year hunting and I did okay last year by simply spending a ton of time in the woods. I’ve been practicing spotting elms by their bark and profile over the last year so I could be more efficient on my hunts. Last year it seemed that the elm trees didn’t leaf out until well into the morel season (TC Metro area), but today on my hike it seemed like they were ahead of most other trees. Am I misremembering last year, and what is normal leaf/fungus timing? FYI - soil temps at four inches were 45-50 Fahrenheit where I was today.


----------



## morchella ed

Hey folks. Found a first grey today, but teeny tiny. I tiptoed out of there so I didn’t step on more babies! I was in MN River valley. Fortunately I didn’t see any others and the woods still looks very early. I am not going back out for at least two weeks. We had three days last week with soil temps in the 50s but they’ve dropped back down. I’m hoping the low 30s temps the next two days don’t hurt and then it looks like it’ll be a gradual warm up from this cold snap which is good. Fingers crossed it’s a long and fruitful season! Hopefully that gradual warm up ends up with some rain too!


----------



## buckthornman

I concur...don't like to stunt there growth 😂 ...it'll probably be great this year...it's like there in the crisper in the fridge.. hang tight y'all...it's coming.✌🏻😎


----------



## buckthornman

Patience... Gonna be another 10 Days. Still going to be early... But must wait.😂😎


----------



## tundraking

Hey Guys!! Sorry I'm late to the party, but you know what they say... Looks like everyone is getting ramped up for the spring treasure hunt! I've had my mind on smelting, but after catching up on my reading here, you guys are starting the bug in me. As always, its great to see everyone back on here. I see we have a couple nubes already, so thats awesome, Welcome! 
The way the forecast is looking, we're gonna have a nice long start to the season. Lots of early greys. Hopefully we continue to get some good rains mixed in. My prediction is its gonna be the last few days of the month when it really takes off widespread, once we get a few of those days around 60 for highs. As long as it doesn't dry out...


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Trudee said:


> This will only be my second year hunting and I did okay last year by simply spending a ton of time in the woods. I’ve been practicing spotting elms by their bark and profile over the last year so I could be more efficient on my hunts. Last year it seemed that the elm trees didn’t leaf out until well into the morel season (TC Metro area), but today on my hike it seemed like they were ahead of most other trees. Am I misremembering last year, and what is normal leaf/fungus timing? FYI - soil temps at four inches were 45-50 Fahrenheit where I was today.


Well in my neck of the woods { west metro ] average is 2 weeks into May, So west of Metro usually a week earlier, this year is early indeed. Could be a long season but a lot could go wrong also, babies coming up and we get a frost, a dry spell, I break my leg, Ha.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

buckthornman said:


> Patience... Gonna be another 10 Days. Still going to be early... But must wait.😂😎


Yep, getting my cloths ready now.


----------



## jg010682

tundraking said:


> Hey Guys!! Sorry I'm late to the party, but you know what they say... Looks like everyone is getting ramped up for the spring treasure hunt! I've had my mind on smelting, but after catching up on my reading here, you guys are starting the bug in me. As always, its great to see everyone back on here. I see we have a couple nubes already, so thats awesome, Welcome!
> The way the forecast is looking, we're gonna have a nice long start to the season. Lots of early greys. Hopefully we continue to get some good rains mixed in. My prediction is its gonna be the last few days of the month when it really takes off widespread, once we get a few of those days around 60 for highs. As long as it doesn't dry out...


You heading up to duluth smelting? Im going to be up there the next 2 weekend we should get together and drag some nets on the beach.


----------



## tundraking

jg010682 said:


> You heading up to duluth smelting? Im going to be up there the next 2 weekend we should get together and drag some nets on the beach.


Ya, that would be awesome! I see Ashland just started this last weekend. The Lester river is still 37 degrees, so I'm guessing its gonna be a couple weeks till peak in Duluth, but I don't have much experience except for what I've gleaned from the internet... I have a new seine net thats begging to get dirty, but its hard to line up a fellow net puller because its such a fluid timeframe. Do you go up with a group? We may have to PM more about this...!


----------



## jg010682

I dont have anyone staying with me 2 weekends from now if you wanna split a room up there we could show you how. I got some buddies coming up there with me that weekend but so far thats just my friend and his wife not sure who else is going to make it. Not sure about the 3rd weekend from now if i will be going up there or not have to wait and see if its worth it or not.


----------



## buckthornman

Happy Smelting.


----------



## Cburta

Big slowdown in the Becker County area. Freezing temps this week and high of 40s for next week. Might put our season back on the normal pace but we will see what the next couple of weeks bring. Soil temps got close to 45 last week but dropped back to 37. At least there’s precipitation coming down, though it is making for an interesting turkey opener.


----------



## buckthornman

Yep the great wait continues....


----------



## shedberg123

Was out for the turkey opener this AM; my trail camera said 20 degrees; it was closer to 33 with a wind chill of 28. THe only thing I heard was my teeth chattering. Spotted some great new prospective trees though!!


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

this is actually good, was warming up way too fast. It will be a good year I bet


----------



## HappyTrails

tundraking said:


> I see we have a couple nubes already, so thats awesome, Welcome!


👋 Hey thanks!! 😁 Happy to be here soaking it all up from yah. Thanks to everyone for sharing.

So being a nube and all, I was gifted these beauties by a friend who says they are anywhere from 6-13 years old. From what I read that means they are just fine. You all agree? Also I read/was recommended to reconstitute them BEFORE adding to stock... I can't quite get that to make sense. Can't I just add'em to the pot? 🍲


----------



## jg010682

Put them in warm water for about ten minutes it will soften them back up. That is all they are saying to do, any dried mushrooms i use i do this to before using them to cook.


----------



## buckthornman

Then give a hot butter bath😂


----------



## rationalcog

HappyTrails said:


> 👋 Hey thanks!! 😁 Happy to be here soaking it all up from yah. Thanks to everyone for sharing.
> 
> So being a nube and all, I was gifted these beauties by a friend who says they are anywhere from 6-13 years old. From what I read that means they are just fine. You all agree? Also I read/was recommended to reconstitute them BEFORE adding to stock... I can't quite get that to make sense. Can't I just add'em to the pot? 🍲
> View attachment 37679


Hmm, I’d say depends on what you’re planning to do with them. You say, “Before adding to the stock”... does that mean you plan to make a soup with them?

The only reason I could think of to pre-soak in that case would be if they were dirty. If there’s some actual grit in there, you want to get that out before adding to your food. You could test that by rehydrating a few, looking at the soaking water, and then trying them fried up 

Otherwise, yes, you want to retain as much of that flavor as possible, so the soaking liquid (if clean) is great for using in sauces, broth, etc.


----------



## tundraking

IMO... reconstituting them in warm water will help retain their flavor, instead of them sucking up an already flavored stock. Then they will bleed some of that mushroom goodness back into the stock, but retain their own unique flavor at the same time. Also, those look like black morels, which are fairly pungent compared to their cousins. So I wouldn't go dumping the whole jar in until you have a chance to taste them.


----------



## rationalcog

tundraking said:


> IMO... reconstituting them in warm water will help retain their flavor, instead of them sucking up an already flavored stock. Then they will bleed some of that mushroom goodness back into the stock, but retain their own unique flavor at the same time. Also, those look like black morels, which are fairly pungent compared to their cousins. So I wouldn't go dumping the whole jar in until you have a chance to taste them.


Interesting! Going to have to do some experimenting and test my assumptions if I can fill some jars this year.


----------



## shroomsearcher

tundraking said:


> IMO... reconstituting them in warm water will help retain their flavor, instead of them sucking up an already flavored stock. Then they will bleed some of that mushroom goodness back into the stock, but retain their own unique flavor at the same time. Also, those look like black morels, which are fairly pungent compared to their cousins. So I wouldn't go dumping the whole jar in until you have a chance to taste them.


I got to smell a baggie full of dried Michigan blacks at a seminar that featured John Maybrier as the speaker. Wow! The spiciness of that aroma was amazing! I asked where he like to find black, and he said he preferred a "popple" woods. Well, we don't have many of those around here (NE Ohio). Most of ours are oak, maple, beech woods. I've never found a black yet, and still trying to work out where I might.


----------



## AIM

Happy hunting and glad to see all around still!


----------



## AIM

Checking ramp spots in North metro tomorrow finally a day off. Will report back in the evening after 2lb bone in ribeye is reversed sear smoked with love.


----------



## Wendelina

Just had a giant ribeye off the coals.. It was fantastic and tasted like summer 😋


----------



## HappyTrails

buckthornman said:


> Then give a hot butter bath😂


Double like! 

Thanks you guys, and I see your point tundraking so I'll be experimenting with you rationalcog! The first batch was a huge pot of chicken feet broth and I saved the mushrooms after for noodle soup so the flavor works out either way, but I'm going to reconstitute those black morels first in my next soup.

5 hours out all over my woods yesterday, and the ramps were so sparse. 1 or 2 here and there maybe a half dozen max, so I didn't harvest any. Have your groupings seemed normal sized this year??

BUT I did find this beauty after pausing for a rest, seemed meant to be. They are the first mushroom I learned how to ID beyond the morel, so I think I'll always be sentimental about them. ☺


----------



## buckthornman

shroomsearcher said:


> I got to smell a baggie full of dried Michigan blacks at a seminar that featured John Maybrier as the speaker. Wow! The spiciness of that aroma was amazing! I asked where he like to find black, and he said he preferred a "popple" woods. Well, we don't have many of those around here (NE Ohio). Most of ours are oak, maple, beech woods. I've never found a black yet, and still trying to work out where I might.





HappyTrails said:


> Double like!
> 
> Thanks you guys, and I see your point tundraking so I'll be experimenting with you rationalcog! The first batch was a huge pot of chicken feet broth and I saved the mushrooms after for noodle soup so the flavor works out either way, but I'm going to reconstitute those black morels first in my next soup.
> 
> 5 hours out all over my woods yesterday, and the ramps were so sparse. 1 or 2 here and there maybe a half dozen max, so I didn't harvest any. Have your groupings seemed normal sized this year??
> 
> BUT I did find this beauty after pausing for a rest, seemed meant to be. They are the first mushroom I learned how to ID beyond the morel, so I think I'll always be sentimental about them. ☺
> View attachment 37837


Ole pheasant back... tastes like watermelon.😂 Found 5 blks today..so I guess I'm on the board. With Monday and Tuesday. Going to be another 10 days... Ramps only decent ones are by my house... So woods is another weird one. Welcome to 2021✌🏻😎 . Wren o meter defcon 5 but back to 2 tomorrow.


----------



## Shoreview Spore Dude

Ramps up plenty in southeastern mn. Some dime-sized bulbs, but most are still pretty small. Great time to harvest leaves.


----------



## buckthornman

😋


----------



## buckthornman

My prediction for yellow is Last day of April or May day.. I get to guess 2 times..I'm buckthornman.. going to be a momma's day celebration 🎉😂


----------



## buckthornman

I'm in central ish MN.


----------



## buckthornman

Shoreview Spore Dude said:


> View attachment 37838
> 
> View attachment 37839
> 
> Ramps up plenty in southeastern mn. Some dime-sized bulbs, but most are still pretty small. Great time to harvest leaves.


I think you could go ahead and pick 2😂😎.... It'll be ok.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Shoreview Spore Dude said:


> View attachment 37838
> 
> View attachment 37839
> 
> Ramps up plenty in southeastern mn. Some dime-sized bulbs, but most are still pretty small. Great time to harvest leaves.


now that's a nice patch


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

I found 4 small morels 2 days ago, hot micro climate. west of Twin cities So. facing on a hill. Fiddleheads just beginning.


----------



## treebeardlennon

Didn't get as much rain in my neck of the woods as the rest of MN. Judging by the state of things here it's gonna be a little while yet. My early spots are bone dry with not even a nub to be found. Fiddleheads are just pokin out of the ground. Few harvestable ramps. One dryad's saddle. We'll see what the next week or two holds. My prediction of morels on 4/20 isn't likely to come true but we'll see! Glad some of you are finding em though!


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

treebeardlennon said:


> Didn't get as much rain in my neck of the woods as the rest of MN. Judging by the state of things here it's gonna be a little while yet. My early spots are bone dry with not even a nub to be found. Fiddleheads are just pokin out of the ground. Few harvestable ramps. One dryad's saddle. We'll see what the next week or two holds. My prediction of morels on 4/20 isn't likely to come true but we'll see! Glad some of you are finding em though!
> the ones I found was a fluke, the only place in the area that was warm enough to have morels fruit. Thinking 2 weeks from now, but the best bet is to go out every day. I have been doing this for awhile so I don't jump the gun like I used too, but its never bad to hit the woods, never know.


----------



## Wendelina

Ramps and fiddleheads just sprouting in the backyard in St Cloud. Rain starting in 3...2...1


----------



## buckthornman

I'm further north than you W.


----------



## MycoMania

We've had a good set up this year, after this cold snap passes Im thinking we are one good rain away. Judging from the forecast as it is right now, thats about 10 days out til game on.


----------



## buckthornman

MycoMania said:


> We've had a good set up this year, after this cold snap passes Im thinking we are one good rain away. Judging from the forecast as it is right now, thats about 10 days out til game on.


Hopefully....


----------



## oyvey2you

What is the best time of day to hunt? Do they pop over the course of the day (hunt in the afternoon) or will they be up first thing in the AM and first one out is going to get the goods? Thanks!


----------



## ChirpxxChirp




----------



## ChirpxxChirp

Found a few babies yesterday. Not far from Minneapolis. I expected to see the babies but the bigger one was a bit of a surprise this early.


----------



## Shane Hager

ChirpxxChirp said:


> View attachment 37960
> View attachment 37961
> View attachment 37962


Hell yeah!! Micro climate? Can I ask general area?


----------



## Wendelina

Puts the fever in ya when people start posting photos!


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

oyvey2you said:


> What is the best time of day to hunt? Do they pop over the course of the day (hunt in the afternoon) or will they be up first thing in the AM and first one out is going to get the goods? Thanks!


I have been out some years where some pros where out so early they must have had flashlights, ha


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

ChirpxxChirp said:


> Found a few babies yesterday. Not far from Minneapolis. I expected to see the babies but the bigger one was a bit of a surprise this early.


hot spot


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> hot spot


geeze, even 3 weeks from now will put us at may 10th, way early for prime morel pops


----------



## treebeardlennon

This is finna be a weird season. Not liking this weather forecast one bit.


----------



## tundraking

oyvey2you said:


> What is the best time of day to hunt? Do they pop over the course of the day (hunt in the afternoon) or will they be up first thing in the AM and first one out is going to get the goods? Thanks!


They grow over the course of days to over a week to become a decent size to harvest. If the conditions are right, they can keep growing, but can be met with the fate of dry spells, too much direct sunshine, and other things. Flushes of morels continue to happen while the soil temps stay 50-60 degrees. Because of all these factors, its why people don't give out specific information on their spots. What's important is to find public wooded areas on a map(or obviously private if you get access), get out there and hike. You're looking for areas with Elm trees primarily, then look for the dying or dead ones. 
Get yourself some permethrin spray cause the ticks are about to come out if they haven't already.

Its a bit early to find cashes of shrooms, but its gonna happen very soon, starting with early greys and then yellows will start mixing in, until its all yellows. For a first timer, its good to get out there and locate spots that you can go back and check a couple times throughout the next month. The obvious high traffic areas will be hit hard and its just luck of the draw. The "other" harder to get to spots that are a longer walk will be more successful. If you live in the cities, taking a day trip out to the country to a woody public area can be rewarding. Good Luck!


----------



## Dtails

That forecast will change 3 to 5 more times before Friday.... Next weekend I be bebboping around after I'm done being quarantine, my wife tested positive for covid-19 last week. I'm staying negative.

Oh ya spray all your clothes everyone I've been pulling ticks off for 2 weeks now... Deer ticks too. Must of put my turkey blind on a nest 😂


----------



## tundraking

Hope all is well Dtails. The woods is a great place to quarantine! I've had to quarantine a couple times with my kids. Once in the ice shack and once in my boat...


----------



## shroomsearcher

oyvey2you said:


> What is the best time of day to hunt? Do they pop over the course of the day (hunt in the afternoon) or will they be up first thing in the AM and first one out is going to get the goods? Thanks!


There is no best time of day to hunt. Hunt whenever you can get out there. As tundraking said, they can grow over the period of a week as well. They don't pop out of the ground full grown, although there are some fools who will try to tell you that morels don't grow! I know better and will tell you how I know.

Some years back I was hunting late in the season, 3rd week of May. I spotted this good size morel growing in tall grass. Amazed I even saw it the grass was getting so high by then. It just glowed golden in there, and, when I touched my fingertips to it, it felt so cool and moist I felt that it was a fairly recent pop. So, I decided to experiment and leave it for a while.

I hunt mainly on the grounds of my fish & game club. We have 2,200 acres, so plenty of room to roam. There are other member who hunt morels here. Heck, they turned me on to the fact that morels grow on the property! I know there was at least one person who hunted some of the same spots I did, because sometimes I'd go out early in the week only to find a bunch of stumps! So, they were hunting on the weekend. IIRC, I first found that morel on a Tuesday, left it, and decided to come back Friday to see how it was doing. 

It had doubled in size! And a little buddy had popped right alongside of it. They are the 2 morels on the right hand side of my avatar. Those are all I found that day, but the season was pretty much over.


----------



## MycoMania

treebeardlennon said:


> This is finna be a weird season. Not liking this weather forecast one bit.


Every season is unique,if not "weird."

Found a few blacks in South Central yesterday, heading back out today, mainly just to stretch the legs some more We are still pretty early looking in these parts. Those 80s projected for Monday have dropped to 70s, not so concerning especially when nighttime temps are factored in.

It will be an earlier year but I dont think my hunting grounds will be really popping good until after the first.


----------



## Shane Hager

Anyone have good resources for hunting black morels? Articles, advice, etc. I've never found one, but never actively searched or done much research on them either.


----------



## MycoMania

Shane Hager said:


> Anyone have good resources for hunting black morels? Articles, advice, etc. I've never found one, but never actively searched or done much research on them either.


Actually a first for me this year. Look for aspen stands, I think they start when soil temps are in the mid 40s. From what Ive been told they tolerate wet environments better than yellows.


----------



## tundraking

MycoMania, Thats awesome you found blackies so far south! Congrats! You don't happen to have a picture...? Would be cool to see, but nobody ever posts MN found black morels on here.


----------



## MycoMania

Wish Id have taken more time to snap some better pics now that I see it in full size. This was the biggest, about 3 inches tall.


----------



## buckthornman

MycoMania said:


> Wish Id have taken more time to snap some better pics now that I see it in full size. This was the biggest, about 3 inches tall.
> View attachment 38182


That's what they look like😂😎✌🏻👍🏻


----------



## Adamjp

What can some of you more seasoned folks tell me about how the current weather forecast will effect the season? The moisture seems good. What about the temps? Does it look good? Bad? Medium?


----------



## buckthornman

Depends where you live. If they come up and it's cool like this...not so good...if they wait and come up as we gradually warm...all will be good... moisture is there..just need a touch of warmth...a touch...lol.. should be a good season...back to the thorn!!!!✌🏻


----------



## Adamjp

buckthornman said:


> Depends where you live. If they come up and it's cool like this...not so good...if they wait and come up as we gradually warm...all will be good... moisture is there..just need a touch of warmth...a touch...lol.. should be a good season...back to the thorn!!!!✌🏻


I’ll be looking mostly from the metro south I dont get a ton of time to hunt. But will be able to pick a few days in the next couple weeks to devote to roaming. I’ll try to time those days for best odds but who knows.


----------



## buckthornman

Adamjp said:


> I’ll be looking mostly from the metro south I dont get a ton of time to hunt. But will be able to pick a few days in the next couple weeks to devote to roaming. I’ll try to time those days for best odds but who knows.


Remember the virtue.... patience....


----------



## buckthornman

Still early...... timing is everything!😎


----------



## treebeardlennon

Found 50ish way-too-small greys today in Steele County. Couple weeks and we'll be ready to rock.


----------



## buckthornman

We can't rock until the Wren lands in my yard!😉


----------



## buckthornman

Then will be rocking and wrenin!... Wrenometer defcon 3😎


----------



## Adamjp

Buckthorn and others. What other phenological clues do you look for in the southern third of the state? I’m only in my third true year of hunting and have looked back at photos of finds and looked at the weather almanac to try and start to learn what to really look for.

two years ago I cashed in on a small piece of land and went back last year and found nothing. It’s a 2.5 hour drive one way so I can’t keep an eye on it regularly. I do have a friend In the area that can give me clues as to what’s blooming.


----------



## Old Elm

buckthornman said:


> Then will be rocking and wrenin!... Wrenometer defcon 3😎


I’m on it!! They aren’t here yet, honest - I’ll let ya know a week or two after I spot em.


----------



## buckthornman

There is so many variables...but when your lilacs are full flowered there's no reason you can't find a mushroom. Unless you haven't gotten off the couch 😉 and I'm still about 7-10 days out. I live in the middle of minnesota.


----------



## buckthornman

We have the ground moisture... should be a good year..gradual warm up at the end of the week..all looks good to me..picked 50 blks the other day with a friend...the blacks are going to coincide with yellows this year..some years they don't. It's going to be a nice long morel season this year...unless we get some crazy heat..then it'll shorten the season...👍🏻


----------



## MycoMania

buckthornman said:


> There is so many variables...but when your lilacs are full flowered there's no reason you can't find a mushroom. Unless you haven't gotten off the couch 😉 and I'm still about 7-10 days out. I live in the middle of minnesota.


This, every year is unique. 

Lilacs are a great anecdotal signal. Ground temps over 50 are a biological must for the mycelium to form primordia. Then you have to take into account microclimates that run hotter and colder. Morels (and fungi in general)are really not all that well understood.


----------



## buckthornman

Adamjp said:


> Buckthorn and others. What other phenological clues do you look for in the southern third of the state? I’m only in my third true year of hunting and have looked back at photos of finds and looked at the weather almanac to try and start to learn what to really look for.
> 
> two years ago I cashed in on a small piece of land and went back last year and found nothing. It’s a 2.5 hour drive one way so I can’t keep an eye on it regularly. I do have a friend In the area that can give me clues as to what’s blooming.





MycoMania said:


> This, every year is unique.
> 
> Lilacs are a great anecdotal signal. Ground temps over 50 are a biological must for the mycelium to form primordia. Then you have to take into account microclimates that run hotter and colder. Morels (and fungi in general)are really not all that well understood.


They are wiley sunsabitches 😂 black morels don't care about 50 degree soil temps..and any of the traditional yellow morels. And yellows are always moving. Blacks come back year after year same places...


----------



## treebeardlennon

buckthornman said:


> the blacks are going to coincide with yellows this year..some years they don't. It's going to be a nice long morel season this year...unless we get some crazy heat..then it'll shorten the season...👍🏻


Agreed 😏 just startin to find nearly eatin' size yellows here and there


----------



## buckthornman

treebeardlennon said:


> Agreed 😏 just startin to find nearly eatin' size yellows here and there
> View attachment 38285


The cool weather has slowed them down..but it's coming....just a little patience...they are hard to leave behind...I get the shakes.😂


----------



## buckthornman

Your ground cover is farther along then where I'm at...well happy hunting y'all!✌🏻😎


----------



## treebeardlennon

buckthornman said:


> The cool weather has slowed them down..but it's coming....just a little patience...they are hard to leave behind...I get the shakes.😂


I'm about 100 miles or so south of you I think. Closer to OldElm. I'll be pickin greys and yellows within seven days. Might pick a few for supper tonight even 🤔


----------



## buckthornman

Looking back at last year we are still 2 weeks ahead.. nothing like freshys in April.


----------



## buckthornman

treebeardlennon said:


> I'm about 100 miles or so south of you I think. Closer to OldElm. I'll be pickin greys and yellows within seven days. Might pick a few for supper tonight even 🤔


If not for breakfast 🍳.lol


----------



## buckthornman

I think elm does a little border crossing..😂 I know he does....anyway... pick them buggers. Your in the board!!! 2021...back to the thorn we go!🤠


----------



## treebeardlennon

buckthornman said:


> Looking back at last year we are still 2 weeks ahead.. nothing like freshys in April.


I'm only about 5-7 days ahead of last year in terms of flora progression, ground cover, and growing degrees.

When are you gonna take me out and show me how to hunt blacks, Bucky?


----------



## MayMotherload

Hopefully we can get a few more long steady rains in the next couple of weeks. I'll start meandering through the woods early May. Good luck to everyone and I look forward to hearing about everyone's hunts.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Adamjp said:


> Buckthorn and others. What other phenological clues do you look for in the southern third of the state? I’m only in my third true year of hunting and have looked back at photos of finds and looked at the weather almanac to try and start to learn what to really look for.
> 
> two years ago I cashed in on a small piece of land and went back last year and found nothing. It’s a 2.5 hour drive one way so I can’t keep an eye on it regularly. I do have a friend In the area that can give me clues as to what’s blooming.


Just because you own some land does not mean that morels grow on it. That is, unless you established that fact before your purchase of the land!


----------



## buckthornman

treebeardlennon said:


> I'm only about 5-7 days ahead of last year in terms of flora progression, ground cover, and growing degrees.
> 
> When are you gonna take me out and show me how to hunt blacks, Bucky?


When you come over to the dark side 😉


----------



## buckthornman

Honestly I couldn't tell you how to hunt blacks in the city. I only know because of what I was shown...you can find yellows in a 1/4 acre park.. 😂 ✌🏻😎 Bucky


----------



## buckthornman

I'm very humble I know where to go.✌🏻


----------



## buckthornman

I think people think inside the box. Meaning they think lots of land. When in reality a small trail with woods in the city is all you need.. walking trail oops there's a big dead elm.. 75 mushrooms...😂😎


----------



## buckthornman

Anywho enough information..go out and get some!🤠


----------



## treebeardlennon

buckthornman said:


> I think people think inside the box. Meaning they think lots of land. When in reality a small trail with woods in the city is all you need.. walking trail oops there's a big dead elm.. 75 mushrooms...😂😎


Agreed. I posted elsewhere on this site that I used to avoid certain places because I assumed they were hunted to death... Welp, I was wrong. Now I find mushrooms without even getting in my car 😎


----------



## stilz

We're getting the moisture at the right time. It's gonna be a good year.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

A real nice rain today with higher temps coming, oh ya


----------



## shedberg123

Rain keeps missing us in SE mn, hopefully tomorrow, had a few snow showers yesterday afternoon, nothing much to wet the ground. Asparagus just starting coming up, checking for fiddleheads later today and a few indicator trees here. Nothing on my hilltop trees yesterday; going to have to head to the bottoms. I'm thinking on the bluffs here, starting Wednesday its every day out checking spots. Temps finally coming up; last night 41 today almost 70. Finally....


----------



## buckthornman

Starting a new campaign. No Morel Left Behind! N.M.L.B. President Thorn Out!!!!✌🏻😂😎


----------



## rationalcog

Ah the suspense is killing me this year! Hopefully that means I’ll be on top of it.

One focus this year for me has got to be better search patterns. I need to clear out last years ghosts from my vision - when I get out to the woods I can’t help but look at the exact spots I remember seeing those little suckers last year. Anyone else just find their eyes wandering right back to where last years stumps would be?


----------



## Morelsrfun

Well done scouting and officially going to put miles on today after work. My older brother has found around 20 in southeast mn between wabasha and red wing type of area over the last 2 days. Almost all of them were a little dried up and some had burnt tops on them, so they must have popped a week or so ago in that little warm spurt we had. I don't think a fresh flush is out there yet but seeing them in his hand wont allow me to wait any longer. Best of luck to everyone and hopefully we're sharing pictures on here sooner than later!!


----------



## buckthornman

Gradual warm up is clutch!... We're all going to be perfect!😂😎 President Bucky.


----------



## buckthornman

Hold your horses. Don't worry about the horse just load the wagon 😂


----------



## Adamjp

shroomsearcher said:


> Just because you own some land does not mean that morels grow on it. That is, unless you established that fact before your purchase of the land!


I don’t own the land and when I


shroomsearcher said:


> Just because you own some land does not mean that morels grow on it. That is, unless you established that fact before your purchase of the land!


I didn’t purchase land I’m just curious about year to year in one location. I found a honey hole in 2019 picked over 200 in a really small area. Went back last year and didn’t find a thing. I only went back one day and couldn’t make it back to try again. It was obvious when I got there in 2020 that things were drier and not as far along.


----------



## jg010682

Adamjp said:


> I don’t own the land and when I
> 
> I didn’t purchase land I’m just curious about year to year in one location. I found a honey hole in 2019 picked over 200 in a really small area. Went back last year and didn’t find a thing. I only went back one day and couldn’t make it back to try again. It was obvious when I got there in 2020 that things were drier and not as far along.


 If you have found them in an area its definitely worth going back and looking. Just because it was one area doesnt mean thats the only spot in that woods that will produce morels. If you can still find that spot take a look around and try to figure out a patern for why they might be right there. Usually when you find alot in one area its dead elms that are the reason. Yellow and grey morels grow in association with dead elms but also around large white and green ash and sometimes around the dead ones too. I have also found them around aspen and popple but not as much as elm and ash trees.


----------



## treebeardlennon

Little Morels in the Big Woods (not the actual park, but part of the historical Big Woods)









Found several too-far-gone morels as well. They must have come up in that warm spell a couple weeks back cause they were CRISPY.


----------



## Kyler

As a newbie this all has been awesome to read. Has anyone tried inoculating new areas with picked morels? I have GPS pinned a few spots between Plymouth and Rockford MN to check as we warm up and thought, if I find them in one area should I go back to the prospective spots that didn't produce and give the bag a good tussle? Hope that makes sense


----------



## Cburta

High hopes for Becker County/White Earth area coming up...slow warm up low 60s then 70 on Saturday, then temps dropping back down to 60s next week. Hoping the few days of near 70/above 70 get it started and the slight cool off keeps them going for a while. Plenty of moisture over the last couple of weeks, just continuing the waiting game


----------



## treebeardlennon

Kyler said:


> As a newbie this all has been awesome to read. Has anyone tried inoculating new areas with picked morels? I have GPS pinned a few spots between Plymouth and Rockford MN to check as we warm up and thought, if I find them in one area should I go back to the prospective spots that didn't produce and give the bag a good tussle? Hope that makes sense


Short answer: why not? 

Long answer: the absolute worst thing that could happen is that morel mycelium just never establishes or fruits in the spots you attempt to inoculate in your lifetime. So I guess you might waste some time, but in my mind any time spent in the woods is a good time. 

I'm no mycologist, but from my understanding little is really known or understood about exactly what it is that encourages morel mycelium to establish and fruit — especially with any sort of consistency. The mycorrhizal nature of most morels seems especially tricky to replicate or even encourage. There are at least a few known saprophytes (meaning they grow directly from decaying matter, rather than in association with a root system) within the genus Morchella; Importuna and rufobrunnea for sure; angusticeps, frustrata, snyderi, and many others are potentially saprobic. It seems that your best bet for for actually propagating morels would be to use any of the clearly saprobic species — of which, there are none (that I know of) native to Minnesota.

That's not to say your attempts will be for naught! There are several people who have reported success using methods similar to yours, methods involving a slurry, or even just tossing the morel rinse water out the window. I myself haven't tried any of these methods, but several people on this forum have, and there are far more learned and experienced morel hunters here who will hopefully chime in! 

My best advice to you is to continue reading, learning, and spending time outside!


----------



## tundraking

Kyler said:


> As a newbie this all has been awesome to read. Has anyone tried inoculating new areas with picked morels? I have GPS pinned a few spots between Plymouth and Rockford MN to check as we warm up and thought, if I find them in one area should I go back to the prospective spots that didn't produce and give the bag a good tussle? Hope that makes sense


Hey Kyle, Welcome. I've been morel hunting for a very long time. Many people think that its highly important to use mesh bags so spores can drop out, and I have the view that it can't hurt, but wind does an awesome job all by itself before you even find and pick that morel. IMO, carry a mesh bag to satisfy the idea that your helping to repopulate, but more importantly, just continue to spend your time looking for more morels and don't get too hung up on the whole repopulation thing. 

Good luck out there! This sure looks like its gonna be a good year...


----------



## Trudee

I think there is a morel to this story...

Last night my mother e-mailed me and my siblings; our 97 year-old-grandfather is getting weak and tired these days, and she thinks we should be sure to see him soon (we're all vaccinated and would be outside, to be sure). So, I debated going over there today but opted to scout a new morel spot instead. While I was charging through brambles and getting rained on my sister texted me:










Suburban lot in Washington County with two old apple trees. Needless to say I'll get my priorities straight tomorrow and head that way!


----------



## MycoMania

Lots of rain in these parts today. Game on. 3 or 4 days and its time to star putting on some miles.


----------



## 23566

I’m strapping on my hiking boots starting Friday! 🥾🥾🥾🍄🍄🍄


----------



## Cburta

Not sure how useful others may find this or how many others know about it, but wanted to share this map of various soil temp locations. Probably more ag land soil so might not be spot on for woods, but I am finding it helpful!




https://app.gisdata.mn.gov/mda-soiltemp/


----------



## Dtails

Bebopping Is about to commence..... quarantine is over and now I'm more restless than ever... Soil temps are perfect... But my usual signs aren't signaling anything yet.... Apple oak plum trees ramps dandelions lilacs.... Either way I'm going to be there looking this weekend turkey hunting morel hunting turkey hunting sleep and Repeat! Hopefully a nice long season!! Good luck fokes 🤞


----------



## Dtails

buckthornman said:


> Then will be rocking and wrenin!... Wrenometer defcon 3😎


What's the wrenometer reading today??


----------



## treebeardlennon

MycoMania said:


> Lots of rain in these parts today. Game on. 3 or 4 days and its time to star putting on some miles.


I just happen to be in a lovely stretch of this storm system that has seen almost zero precip 🙄 I've really been missing out on the moisture this year 😒


----------



## buckthornman

Picked 81 blacks today. Took 2 1/2 hrs. Pretty sure it's going to be a year to remember. Thanks spirit in the sky 🤠 A nice gradual hill always helps with fungus...


----------



## buckthornman

Dtails said:


> What's the wrenometer reading today??


It's still a 3...


----------



## buckthornman

Defcon 5 means you better not be on your 📞


----------



## buckthornman

Wren houses are vacant at the present....😎


----------



## doobnshroom

treebeardlennon said:


> Little Morels in the Big Woods (not the actual park, but part of the historical Big Woods)
> View attachment 38433
> 
> 
> Found several too-far-gone morels as well. They must have come up in that warm spell a couple weeks back cause they were CRISPY.


So not the park...but in the general area?
I'm down faribault way and I bounce between northfield and faribault but I've had bad luck since the tornado came through the area.


----------



## treebeardlennon

doobnshroom said:


> So not the park...but in the general area?
> I'm down faribault way and I bounce between northfield and faribault but I've had bad luck since the tornado came through the area.


I was on private property within spitting distance of the big woods.


----------



## MycoMania

doobnshroom said:


> So not the park...but in the general area?
> I'm down faribault way and I bounce between northfield and faribault but I've had bad luck since the tornado came through the area.


You check out any of the storm damaged areas in Cannon River Wilderness area? Keep meaning to head that way but its slightly too far. I would think youd see some massive flushes?


----------



## doobnshroom

MycoMania said:


> You check out any of the storm damaged areas in Cannon River Wilderness area? Keep meaning to head that way but its slightly too far. I would think youd see some massive flushes?


The last few years I spent a lot of time with my head down in that area but to no avail. Will be trying again this year, of course.


----------



## Wendelina

Dtails said:


> Bebopping Is about to commence..... quarantine is over and now I'm more restless than ever... Soil temps are perfect... But my usual signs aren't signaling anything yet.... Apple oak plum trees ramps dandelions lilacs.... Either way I'm going to be there looking this weekend turkey hunting morel hunting turkey hunting sleep and Repeat! Hopefully a nice long season!! Good luck fokes 🤞


I've been watching the lilacs and other indicators too, but with all these other people finding them it's silly to not at least go out and look, right?! 😁


----------



## Dtails

Wendelina said:


> I've been watching the lilacs and other indicators too, but with all these other people finding them it's silly to not at least go out and look, right?! 😁


Right on! Getting boots on now


----------



## Wendelina

Dtails said:


> Right on! Getting boots on now


Haha same!!


----------



## jg010682

Already out lookin but not finding think its still to early up in the st cloud area woods dont look right yet.


----------



## MayMotherload

Wendelina said:


> I've been watching the lilacs and other indicators too, but with all these other people finding them it's silly to not at least go out and look, right?! 😁


Someone always finds a few, it's still April...the main flushers are never in April. Hang in there May...she's a comin.


----------



## shedberg123

well, we finally got a decent soaking rain last night in LA Crescent. Been cold adn dry. the 2 small ones I saw on an indicator tree looked like they were oops, came up too soon, very small. Only 2 small patches fo fiddleheads up. For some reason, very slow here in se mn. But asparagus startign to pop adn the warm weather shoudl get em going. I'm just keeping an eye on th enew dead tree with the small shrooms to see how they fare before I take off in the 700 foot ravines!


----------



## Morelsrfun

On the board, got super lucky. Found these 100 yards from the car, walked an additional mile or so afterwards and didn’t see any more. Its getting closer!!


----------



## Wendelina

Backyard fiddleheads are fiddling!


----------



## MycoMania

Scouted a bit yesterday and going to a few other areas tomorrow. Everywhere Ive been looks like its on the cusp of starting. Forecast looking decent temp wise, hopefully some higher chance for rain crops up though, looking a little dry.


----------



## Shane Hager

Swung by an early, steep, south facing slope with full sun in the south metro with plenty of shedding elms. Nothing yet. Feels almost ready but I didn't check soil temp. Ground cover is still light.


----------



## treebeardlennon

Round about 100 blondes and greys between last night and this morning. Things are juuuuust gettin started.


----------



## MycoMania

Wow, you havent gotten much rain but that ground cover is at least 3 or 4 days ahead of where Im at!


----------



## treebeardlennon

MycoMania said:


> Wow, you havent gotten much rain but that ground cover is at least 3 or 4 days ahead of where Im at!


This particular spot is ha-wetttt in comparison to much of the surrounding area. Don't know if I've ever seen morels this particular shade of yellow either.


----------



## MycoMania

treebeardlennon said:


> This particular spot is ha-wetttt in comparison to much of the surrounding area. Don't know if I've ever seen morels this particular shade of yellow either.


The variety can be amazing, between environmental factors and the likelihood what we call yellows are probably several different species theres rarely a year where something doesnt make you scratch your head and wonder.


----------



## Walking Shuz

treebeardlennon said:


> I was on private property within spitting distance of the big woods.


If anyone does go picking in Nerstrand they are asking folks to stay on the trails because of a trout lillies and orchis that are in bloom. I like to leave Nerstrand for July - Sept mushrooms because of that.


----------



## Cburta

On the board....technically. Soil temps ranging from 44-48. Going to be 78 for a high here Saturday and then cool back off, hoping next week has ones big enough to pick.


----------



## KD_803

Hello!
I'm new and just wanted to tell you this group is amazeballs - I've picked up on a lot just reading, so, thanks!
Second - this will be my first year hunting and I'm really excited. 
Found a few great ramp patches... Still early here for much of anything else, I think.
















Lastly - happy hunting to all!
Cheers!


----------



## Morelsrfun

One lone soldier in quite a jaunt last night, pretty crunchy out there.


----------



## treebeardlennon

I do find them








Probably about 120-130 for the day. < 300 for the season so far. Still pretty crispy out there.


----------



## Shane Hager

To the person that hit me up on messenger, yes that was me. I accidently deleted the message and can't find you. Reach out again, we'll chat.


----------



## 23566

I’m taking some new morel foragers out on Sunday. Hoping for these kind of vibes. Great early haul!



treebeardlennon said:


> I do find them
> View attachment 38708
> 
> Probably about 100-120 for the day. ≈250-300 for the season so far. Still pretty crispy out there.


----------



## Morelsrfun

Nice day treebeardlennon!!! Jealous. I only managed a few. I like your different shades of colors you have in that pile!


----------



## ranger976

So I've been on the site for a couple years but haven't really found any good spots as of yet. What is the ideal soil temp that I should be targeting?


----------



## shroomsearcher

Walking Shuz said:


> If anyone does go picking in Nerstrand they are asking folks to stay on the trails because of a trout lillies and orchis that are in bloom. I like to leave Nerstrand for July - Sept mushrooms because of that.


I would ask this question. If trout lilies and orchids are blooming at the time, perhaps a tutorial should be offered to instruct people who are gathering, how to recognize and avoid stepping on these species of plants! What could possibly be wrong with that?!


----------



## mntammy

treebeardlennon your on fire. I think the grays taste better. We went out in Washington County and its early here.


----------



## rationalcog

Wow, nice indeed Treebeard!

I squeaked by and made it on the board in April, with a solid two in east metro. Four hours, five miles, and dozens of good trees. Super nice day in the woods.


----------



## treebeardlennon

mntammy said:


> treebeardlennon your on fire. I think the grays taste better. We went out in Washington County and its early here.


I generally agree, and I appreciate their texture more, though these small yellows are reeeeaaallly nice. 



Morelsrfun said:


> Nice day treebeardlennon!!! Jealous. I only managed a few. I like your different shades of colors you have in that pile!
> View attachment 38714


You're still crushing it! It's early, so don't sweat it! I'm fortunate to have a few pretty consistent early spots. I got into a mess of the same super light color blondes I found yesterday. Pulled 70 off one tree. Was a good day.


----------



## rationalcog

treebeardlennon said:


> Pulled 70 off one tree. Was a good day.


Man, I’m waiting for that. I think in the last three years I’ve had a few trees with around 20 max, but I’m going to lose it when I finally score 50 or 100 at a tree.


----------



## LoHaze

On the board! Went out yesterday morning for a couple hours, picked a few and left a few to grow. Happy hunting!


----------



## MycoMania

Jealous of the early finds, my spots are still warming up. Hoping these storms materialize tomorrow, % chance has dropped a lot for my neck of the woods.


----------



## Trudee

I’ll find a backpack full of true morels this size in the next couple of weeks if the fungi gods favor me. I may need to make a blood sacrifice if I go too long without a score.


----------



## rationalcog

Trudee said:


> I may need to make a blood sacrifice if I go too long without a score.


Finally, the successful morel hunter’s secrets are exposed!


----------



## Old Elm

Trudee said:


> I’ll find a backpack full of true morels this size in the next couple of weeks if the fungi gods favor me. I may need to make a blood sacrifice if I go too long without a score.
> View attachment 38779


Just head through the buckthorn a few times & you’ll sacrifice enough blood.


----------



## Dtails

ranger976 said:


> So I've been on the site for a couple years but haven't really found any good spots as of yet. What is the ideal soil temp that I should be targeting?


45-60


----------



## treebeardlennon

Old Elm said:


> Just head through the buckthorn a few times & you’ll sacrifice enough blood.


My arms look like a cat mistook them for a scratching post.


----------



## Dtails

Turkey down! Game on morels!!!


----------



## 23566

Cant wait to see more photos. Hope we all make it on the board in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## 23566

Question! I live near a nature preserve that just did a massive tree clearing due to emerald ash. How long (and will there be?) for morel growth to happen? This year? Next year? The cut trees happened recently- strolling here now and it’s shocking how many trees are gone. The preserve is on very nice marshy land.


----------



## twisted minds

Drier than a popcorn fart out there. Enough to top a couple ribeyes on grill tonight, and that's about it. NEED RAIN!


----------



## twisted minds

Oops, this was actually Wisconsin find, but right on border, so probably same conditions on other side of Mississippi.


----------



## 23566

HolMorel said:


> Question! I live near a nature preserve that just did a massive tree clearing due to emerald ash. How long (and will there be?) for morel growth to happen? This year? Next year? The cut trees happened recently- strolling here now and it’s shocking how many trees are gone. The preserve is on very nice marshy land.


learning more that dying ash trees don’t grow morels like dying elm. 😭 I’ll keep walking it this year, though. It’s still got potential.


----------



## rationalcog

HolMorel said:


> learning more that dying ash trees don’t grow morels like dying elm. 😭 I’ll keep walking it this year, though. It’s still got potential.


I’ve read the same, but I haven’t gone around and checked specifically under dying/dead ash to know firsthand.

One question that comes to mind for me is - did that location produce morels before?

I’ll be interested to hear what you report after the season!


----------



## Jakobi.rupe

On the board! 
We were pretty surprised, actually, to find some this early. But I'll take it! The girlfriend found these on a sunny piece of ground through a hole in the tree tops on a directly south/south east hill. We will definitely be going back to check on the rest of the shaded areas once the season progresses. 
Gotta say it made me really look forward to these next few weeks even more! 😬
*SE MN, Winona area.

















ps- Everybody do your rain dances


----------



## MycoMania

HolMorel said:


> learning more that dying ash trees don’t grow morels like dying elm. 😭 I’ll keep walking it this year, though. It’s still got potential.


It may be less about the tree species and more the fact that there just arent mycelium there. Ash "CAN" produce, its not nearly as common in this state though.


----------



## Morelsrfun

Walked a good chunk of woods last night that I’ve never hunted before, about 25 miles south of where I’ve been finding them. Way better ground cover, much greener and just better tree quality. 0 mushrooms, was actually baffled. It’s just a friendly reminder that it is early yet folks. Hopefully some rain this evening and things should just take off in this next week. Heading back out right now, hoping to get on some more, also hoping my hill legs kick in! Keep hunting and good luck everyone.


----------



## 23566

Morelsrfun said:


> It’s just a friendly reminder that it is early yet folks.


Exactly. I’m hitting a fairly reliable spot today and I’m not going to stress if they’re not popping yet. Just gotta keep the mileage up. My Apple Watch has a fitness challenge for May: walk 70 miles in the month. Lol, us morel hunters in MN will blow the doors off that challenge. 🥾🥾


----------



## Dtails

Ya I was tromping about yesterday and I might have been able to pick 6 maybe 10 ramps... It's early everything is just starting... I'm going to wait and head out later next weekend... Crappies are bitting for the meantime


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

Old Elm said:


> Just head through the buckthorn a few times & you’ll sacrifice enough blood.


If you don't have buckthorn scratches all over your arms you aren't looking hard enough!


----------



## MycoMania

Took a nice walk in some early ground today. Half frees are coming up, Helvellas, Devils Urn, and Jack in the Pulpits are starting to unfurl. For all of Momma Natures teasing of an early season we are still looking at 2nd and 3rd week of May being peak time, just like 9 out of 10 years.


----------



## May madness

Just getting started in my neck of the woods about 7 to 10 days early 6 year old daughter pointed them out took 6 for dinner pretty small left numerous micros for next week. Check your early spots and watch your step. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## 23566

Great hike today - ramps & garlic mustard a’ plenty but no morels. 7 miles on the odometer. Might have to stop stressing and just fish away the evenings til next weekend.


----------



## Chanterelle nut

Sturgeon in the fridge is time to get morels!! Guys how is the metro area looking? How is st cloud looking?


----------



## shroomsearcher

HolMorel said:


> Question! I live near a nature preserve that just did a massive tree clearing due to emerald ash. How long (and will there be?) for morel growth to happen? This year? Next year? The cut trees happened recently- strolling here now and it’s shocking how many trees are gone. The preserve is on very nice marshy land.


If there are morels there they will be in the drier spots. Morels don't like wet feet. The borer really did a number on the ash around here. It seemed like an eye blink and they were all dead!


----------



## Morelsrfun

Found about 50 more today, still no fresh ones. Again if I didn’t put the miles in I would have had 0. Did all of my damage by 1 tree again. Nice morning, getting closer but still early folks.


----------



## mntammy

I saw a shroomer coming out of one of my old early spots this afternoon. I would of went in there but its posted No Tresspassing every 50 feet. Its fenced as well. The person came out the sides which is not fenced but also posted. I havent been in there in a couple of years because of the signs. So curious how many morels were in his basket. It kills me not to go in there!!!!!


----------



## Shane Hager

Chanterelle nut said:


> Sturgeon on the fridge is time to get morels!! Guys how is the metro area looking? How is st cloud looking?


Hit about 30 trees this weekend in the south metro, nothing yet. Hoping for rain.


----------



## 23566

I’m thinking about heading South today to some parks in Dakota county. The good overnight temps are a bust for this week but it’s always worth a hike after a rainy day. Fingers crossed for a few.


----------



## shroomungus

Been out a few times around southeastern MN. Have a few pounds total, but sporadic picking, mostly greys, south facing hills. Found a few large yellows on tops of hills. Soil temps from 50-55. Should be prime


----------



## Jacob6464

Man oh man, the lack of rain is crazy. Down on the whitewater river, the water level is the lowest I have ever seen in by over a foot. Even a crazy algae bloom that I have never seen. C'mon rain, please please rain! We all miss you so much!


----------



## Morelsrfun

Rain forecast doesn’t look great in my area🤦‍♂️. At least the temps shouldn’t get out of control. I have had years in the past (I think, and I hope if my memory serves me correct), that it was pretty dry but we still had good years, the morels just didn’t stay as fresh for as long. Someone please feel free to correct my optimism.


----------



## Jacob6464

Morelsrfun said:


> Rain forecast doesn’t look great in my area🤦‍♂️. At least the temps shouldn’t get out of control. I have had years in the past (I think, and I hope if my memory serves me correct), that it was pretty dry but we still had good years, the morels just didn’t stay as fresh for as long. Someone please feel free to correct my optimism.


Or I’m being the pessimist haha. I guess since I started looking for morels 5 years ago, I always read that you need rain or moisture for morels to come up.


----------



## 23566

Checked a couple spots. One just wasn’t right at all so at least I had a nice hike. The other just felt early - not a lot of ground cover. A handful of the last of the fiddleheads was my take today. Looked back on the dates on photos of my best days. May 18th, 25th, 28th ... I’m officially waiting for better night temps. Whew.


----------



## buckthornman

😂


----------



## buckthornman

Your all right that's the funny thing...only blacks around here.. keep on keeping on! I'm gonna here about this. But black morels matter!😂😎✌🏻❤


----------



## shedberg123

Good rain last night finally!!!!! Back from up north doing chores and fiddleheads and back in SE MN. Checked my closest indicator tree and found a dozen yellows just up very recent. Picked first asparagus and checked second indicator tree and saw one grey just popping up maybe 24 hours old. this week they should be popping good. south facing popping, and other areas just getting started. Unusual for our area but hey, when they pop, they pop. this week going to hit it hard. Hard to beat fresh asparagus and morels for supper......


----------



## AIM

Black reported in hubbard county.


----------



## AIM

My asparagus was stupid early and some huge others small as hell all within 3 feet. 5 years old. Weird year is a given.


----------



## 23566

buckthornman said:


> I'm gonna here about this. But black morels matter!😂😎✌🏻❤


I think we can talk about black morels without belittling the BLM movement. I wouldn’t want any morel hunters reading this forum to feel unwelcome. So yes, you’re hearing about it!


----------



## MycoMania

Worked way to hard for a couple dozen little guys yesterday afternoon. Half were fresh as can be, the other half were pretty crispy.


----------



## treebeardlennon

Slayed em pretty hard through last week, and the weekend, but my early spots are pretty much tapped out by now and my later spots aren't poppin' at all yet. Strangely enough I've been finding a considerable number of sizeable yellows/blondes for this early in the season — I'm talkin' 4-5 inches. Most of the private land I hunt is north facing, but I did manage to find about 20 greys on a northwest slope. The public lands I hunt are suffering from a combo of being picked hard over the weekend and a lack of moisture. 

Seems like folks have morel fever in my neck of the woods. Bumped into a few other morel hunters over the weekend, and most had empty sacks. Didn't have the heart to tell em that I was the reason 😈 

Also, while I was out on Sunday someone was taking advantage of all the cars parked in the middle of nowhere and started smashing windows and stealing valuables. Sheriff's department said the culprit managed to steal some debit/credit cards and used em before the owners noticed. Just a friendly reminder to NOT LEAVE VALUABLES IN YOUR VEHICLE.

Happy hunting! It's still early!


----------



## Jwags

HolMorel said:


> I think we can talk about black morels without belittling the BLM movement. I wouldn’t want any morel hunters reading this forum to feel unwelcome. So yes, you’re hearing about it!


🙄 Lighten up.


----------



## Vermillion Man

I know they don't like it too wet but with how dry it is I have been looking in areas that seasonally flood maybe not every year, but you can tell when it rains a lot where water flows or sits.... I've never tried these areas before, but I'm assuming I may be wasting my time looking somewhere that's underwater or close to it seasonally/every other year(s) when and if it floods...There are lots of live, dying, and dead elm in this area. It looks like it would be perfect if it were nowhere near water. Pheasant backs are anywhere from 50 cent piece size to full size in this area. Always looking out for new places. I've found 6 EVER on public land. I've found 100 plus on private land. Such a top secret hobby. Edit: this is my 5th year.

Happy Hunting!


----------



## Jwags

Vermillion Man said:


> I know they don't like it too wet but with how dry it is I have been looking in areas that seasonally flood maybe not every year, but you can tell when it rains a lot where water flows or sits.... I've never tried these areas before, but I'm assuming I may be wasting my time looking somewhere that's underwater or close to it seasonally/every other year(s) when and if it floods...There are lots of live, dying, and dead elm in this area. It looks like it would be perfect if it were nowhere near water. Pheasant backs are anywhere from 50 cent piece size to full size in this area. Always looking out for new places. I've found 6 EVER on public land. I've found 100 plus on private land. Such a top secret hobby. Edit: this is my 5th year.
> 
> Happy Hunting!


That traditionally wet ground is hard as a rock now, at least in Iowa. I’ve had the best luck on hillsides and full timber on the higher ground that is retaining some moisture.


----------



## mntammy

Got these today we went south. Need rain!!


----------



## Jacob6464

Jwags said:


> 🙄 Lighten up.


It’s a pretty decent response, lighten up.


----------



## Jwags

Jacob6464 said:


> It’s a pretty decent response, lighten up.


I’m here to talk mushrooms. I couldn’t care less about someone’s wokeness.🤷


----------



## Old Elm




----------



## Old Elm




----------



## Old Elm




----------



## LoHaze

Took the girls out today and found a few more


----------



## May madness




----------



## Jacob6464

Jwags said:


> I’m here to talk mushrooms. I couldn’t care less about someone’s wokeness.🤷


I think everyone looking at morels.com is here to talk mushrooms. You engaged in it and so did I, so lighten up.


----------



## Jacob6464

Old Elm said:


> View attachment 39107
> View attachment 39107


What an awesome picture!


----------



## Jwags

Jacob6464 said:


> I think everyone looking at morels.com is here to talk mushrooms. You engaged in it and so did I, so lighten up.


Maybe you should remind the woke poster of that....


----------



## beertopia

AIM said:


> Black r TVeported in hubbard county.


We found half dozen or so on Sunday after about 3 hours of woods time. Most were pretty small and already getting dry. More rain would be good. Still early though and already found more than we did all last season up here. Cass/Hubbard area.


----------



## Palabalo

May madness said:


> View attachment 39114


You saw the one higher up right?


----------



## Palabalo

Palabalo said:


> You saw the one higher up right?


----------



## Vermillion Man

Jwags said:


> That traditionally wet ground is hard as a rock now, at least in Iowa. I’ve had the best luck on hillsides and full timber on the higher ground that is retaining some moisture.


Everywhere I'm going is either bone dry or looks to be too wet or seemingly too close to seasonal water, whether a river, swamp, or wetland of sorts...I've got a lot of variety in my spots....Also, I agree, some high areas have maybe a few square feet of a wet area here and there, then nothing. Very odd to me. It being so early is why I am so skeptical of them being there in the first place, but it's so nice out, so I just keep checking new places before I go back to these potential new ones that I'm doubting. Third year checking for some, first in others, just wondering what others thought.


----------



## May madness

Palabalo said:


> You saw the one higher up right?


Yeah there was actually 6 more you cant see in the pic beyond that one. Good eye


----------



## stilz

I found about 1lb under 1 tree yesterday. Now waiting for this rain to soak the area so I can go hammer some more.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Vermillion Man said:


> I know they don't like it too wet but with how dry it is I have been looking in areas that seasonally flood maybe not every year, but you can tell when it rains a lot where water flows or sits.... I've never tried these areas before, but I'm assuming I may be wasting my time looking somewhere that's underwater or close to it seasonally/every other year(s) when and if it floods...There are lots of live, dying, and dead elm in this area. It looks like it would be perfect if it were nowhere near water. Pheasant backs are anywhere from 50 cent piece size to full size in this area. Always looking out for new places. I've found 6 EVER on public land. I've found 100 plus on private land. Such a top secret hobby. Edit: this is my 5th year.
> 
> Happy Hunting!


I have only found one spot where it floods and produced morels in MN it was a large elm


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Old Elm said:


> View attachment 39107
> View attachment 39107


he's the king


----------



## Dtails

Tromping around clearwater today... Nothing yet but dry crunchy leafs... Need rain...


----------



## Old Elm

Does anybody know or have heard whether Buckthorn man got the “Wren-O-Meter” working this year?


----------



## Old Elm

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> he's the king


Ha Ha, - working hard for them, but sure is shaping up to be a banner year. 👍🏽


----------



## mntammy

Im in my gardens all day. No wrens yet.


----------



## tonkadad

No morels, but some flavor for my halibut tonight...


----------



## Shane Hager

I've never been as excited for rain as I am now. We needed it!


----------



## buckthornman

Unfortunately we didn't get any moisture the last few days. It's going to be short yellow season here.. unless we get a few drops... Probably follow the blacks North!✌🏻 Thorn it out😎


----------



## buckthornman

Hammer em!😎


----------



## buckthornman

Keep checking y'all still early...


----------



## fun guy minnetonka

Any sightings yet in Southern MN or the MN river valley?


----------



## Jwags

buckthornman said:


> Unfortunately we didn't get any moisture the last few days. It's going to be short yellow season here.. unless we get a few drops... Probably follow the blacks North!✌🏻 Thorn it out😎


I’m intrigued by the blacks. We don’t get them in Iowa. I do know a couple of spots where yellows come up yearly. I’ve picked mushrooms from those spots every year for the last 20 or so.


----------



## Trudee

fun guy minnetonka said:


> Any sightings yet in Southern MN or the MN river valley?


I visited my brother in SE MN last Thursday/Friday and everywhere we went it seemed too early. What I have found in the river valley since appears to have popped up after the rain last week but then got stunted and torched over the weekend. It was nice to see a few, but yellows the size of your pinky and half-baked are a little disappointing. I'm just hoping that the cool temps stay long enough for some rain to come.


----------



## treebeardlennon

fun guy minnetonka said:


> Any sightings yet in Southern MN or the MN river valley?


Yeah they're up. Mighta missed the boat on the first good flush though. Talked to some folks who hit Mankato pretty hard, and I've been doin numbers in steele/rice/Dakota/Goodhue counties. Haven't talked to anyone else around me who has really had the luck that I've had, but I hit em early and I hit em hard. 

Haven't had the opportunity to get out for a few days so dunno how it's lookin right this moment. Hopefully Goin out a little later today on private land west of Dundas. Will report back.


----------



## Shane Hager

Dakota had good rain yesterday, the forecast is for 50's/30's for the next few days, then 60's/40's next week. I only have 1-2 hrs a day tops to search, any advice when to start heading out to catch the possible flush? Today too soon?


----------



## shedberg123

fun guy minnetonka said:


> Any sightings yet in Southern MN or the MN river valley?


I was out yesterday. Found one tree by the road of my property that had been raided by a pick and dash trespasser, although he missed 5 that I found. Kind of rude they do that. I caught one group one year and they had no remorse of trespassing til I called the Sherriff. I found three other trees with yellows that had just popped in the last few days, and about a couple dozen grays. One tree had some real nice grays; going back in a week to see if any yellows will follow. It's a weird year in SE MN, one tree on Sunday had a dozen yellows, and trees I am expecting to pop have nothing. I'm thinking its too chilly yet for all of them to pop, so going to be patient. Got more moisture last night; looking for some warmer temps. It's either going to be an extended season where patience is a virtue or a bust season. We will see. I'm finding them south and sw facing presently. Yellow up high, greys have been in the 700 foot ravines; where at my middle age, I don't like to go more than twice a Spring!!! Not a lot; most on one tree was about a dozen; still haven't found the motherlode yet this year.


----------



## shedberg123

Shane Hager said:


> Dakota had good rain yesterday, the forecast is for 50's/30's for the next few days, then 60's/40's next week. I only have 1-2 hrs a day tops to search, any advice when to start heading out to catch the possible flush? Today too soon?


They are up now; I'm about 5 miles from Dakota. Not a ton and scattered but you can find some. You might get luckier than I have been.


----------



## Shane Hager

shedberg123 said:


> They are up now; I'm about 5 miles from Dakota. Not a ton and scattered but you can find some. You might get luckier than I have been.


Dakota county, should have specified to avoid confusion


----------



## Jwags

Shane Hager said:


> Dakota had good rain yesterday, the forecast is for 50's/30's for the next few days, then 60's/40's next week. I only have 1-2 hrs a day tops to search, any advice when to start heading out to catch the possible flush? Today too soon?


Go now. If you’re waiting for things to look right you’ll be too late. This dry ground is warming up fast.


----------



## Morelsrfun

Found about 30 last night with no fresh ones but hoping the rain last night gives us a new lease, not super warm but the ground temps I checked yesterday were pretty solid even with the temps being in the upper 50’s. 🤞. Good luck hopefully some fresh ones tonight.


----------



## Shane Hager

Nice lunch hike in Dakota County! Three spots, south slopes, it's beautiful out there! It's officially begun for me!


----------



## Morelsrfun

Shane Hager said:


> View attachment 39234
> View attachment 39235
> 
> 
> 
> Nice lunch hike in Dakota County! Three spots, south slopes, it's beautiful out there! It's officially begun for me!


Those look nice!!


----------



## Mr. UCARE

Thought I'd sign up so could chime in. Picked a dozen in MN River Valley this morning. All small grays between 2-4 inches. We had nice rain last night & all I picked were very fresh. I was out last week but nothing. Things seem to just be starting in my area.

Had something funny happen so I'll share. Was walking along & a buckthorn snapped back & nailed me right in the forehead. I said "golly gee" & a few choice words as the blood ran down my face.
So decided to stop at a DQ for a blizzard on the way home & when I pulled up to the window the young girl asked " You Ok mister? I'll take you to the UCARE if you need help"

So thus I became Mr. UCARE

Good luck to ya all


----------



## LoHaze

Found another 25 today. Most of them came from one tree, edge of the woods in tall grass


----------



## shedberg123

Shane Hager said:


> View attachment 39234
> View attachment 39235
> 
> 
> 
> Nice lunch hike in Dakota County! Three spots, south slopes, it's beautiful out there! It's officially begun for me!


Good Hunt!


----------



## Mr. UCARE

Thanks Cburta. The soil temps are very helpful.


----------



## morelmaniacmn

Welcome Mr. UCARE!


----------



## buckthornman

Jwags said:


> I’m intrigued by the blacks. We don’t get them in Iowa. I do know a couple of spots where yellows come up yearly. I’ve picked mushrooms from those spots every year for the last 20 or so.


I'm not intrigued..lol


----------



## buckthornman

We had a few drips of rain. But not enough to put out a popcorn fart...so I don't think it's going to be a great yellow true esculanta year😎


----------



## buckthornman

Still have time..ground cover is weak...✌🏻 Back to the Thorns!!😎


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

treebeardlennon said:


> Yeah they're up. Mighta missed the boat on the first good flush though. Talked to some folks who hit Mankato pretty hard, and I've been doin numbers in steele/rice/Dakota/Goodhue counties. Haven't talked to anyone else around me who has really had the luck that I've had, but I hit em early and I hit em hard.
> 
> Haven't had the opportunity to get out for a few days so dunno how it's lookin right this moment. Hopefully Goin out a little later today on private land west of Dundas. Will report back.


How do you get access to all this private land? Cold calling the land owners?


----------



## Morelsrfun

Finally found the tree. Not the mother lode per say but 75-100. It was refreshing to see them everywhere you looked. Walked for 4 hours on sw hills and found maybe 15. Then spent the last 45 minutes of daylight working north to northeast on the way back to the car and found that tree. Thank goodness because the miles would have stung without that tree.


----------



## treebeardlennon

i_heart_shrooms said:


> How do you get access to all this private land? Cold calling the land owners?


Correct. I usually try and make some connection to the property owner first like "hi, my name is treebeard, my cousin once punched your sister in the nose so I'm sorry about that.... Ummm... Let me hunt mushrooms?" 

For real though, I offer to pick up trash, split mushrooms with them, and in the case of one property owner I promised them a pie. I keep a spreadsheet of what properties produce, and when they produce and contact info of landowner and copy of permission, etc.


----------



## Jwags

treebeardlennon said:


> Correct. I usually try and make some connection to the property owner first like "hi, my name is treebeard, my cousin once punched your sister in the nose so I'm sorry about that.... Ummm... Let me hunt mushrooms?"
> 
> For real though, I offer to pick up trash, split mushrooms with them, and in the case of one property owner I promised them a pie. I keep a spreadsheet of what properties produce, and when they produce and contact info of landowner and copy of permission, etc.


I rarely hunt private property. 95% of people looking for morels have no idea what they’re doing. Public ground always pays off for me.


----------



## Morelsrfun

Jwags said:


> I rarely hunt private property. 95% of people looking for morels have no idea what they’re doing. Public ground always pays off for me.


Private land is preferred if you have access to it as you don't have to worry about people being in front of you and you can wait on smaller mushrooms to get bigger. I will not agree to the 95% but it's pretty close. I've walked behind many of people who simply leave a lot of mushrooms behind. I have buddies that won't walk sections of woods because they see people parked in the area. I think if you're willing to put the miles in and know what to look for, you do just fine. In Minnesota we have access to fantastic mushroom hunting lands, if you walk you find them. We walked for 4 hours last night with about 10 apiece in the bag until we found the tree, eventually you will get paid if you put in the time in the woods.


----------



## Mr. UCARE

Morelsrfun said:


> Private land is preferred if you have access to it as you don't have to worry about people being in front of you and you can wait on smaller mushrooms to get bigger. I will not agree to the 95% but it's pretty close. I've walked behind many of people who simply leave a lot of mushrooms behind. I have buddies that won't walk sections of woods because they see people parked in the area. I think if you're willing to put the miles in and know what to look for, you do just fine. In Minnesota we have access to fantastic mushroom hunting lands, if you walk you find them. We walked for 4 hours last night with about 10 apiece in the bag until we found the tree, eventually you will get paid if you put in the time in the woods.


I agree with Morelsrfun based on my 35 yrs of experience. I'm at the age now where I can't put on the miles- am happy to pick a couple of meals.

We had a little rain last night so headed out this morning. Only 7 but was glad to get that many. I've had worse days. Good to all this weekend.


----------



## Morelsrfun

Mr. UCARE said:


> I agree with Morelsrfun based on my 35 yrs of experience. I'm at the age now where I can't put on the miles- am happy to pick a couple of meals.
> 
> We had a little rain last night so headed out this morning. Only 7 but was glad to get that many. I've had worse days. Good to all this weekend.


I'm hoping that I have a few more years left of putting the miles in and can garner enough easy spots for when I am not able. I had achilles surgery 5 years ago and every time i climb those bluffs it's in the back of my mind. Even in my mid 30's i'm slowing down quite a bit, and i'm sure i'll have a few folks rolling their eyes at me for my mid 30's comment  good luck to you and happy hunting to all!!!


----------



## Jwags

Morelsrfun said:


> Private land is preferred if you have access to it as you don't have to worry about people being in front of you and you can wait on smaller mushrooms to get bigger. I will not agree to the 95% but it's pretty close. I've walked behind many of people who simply leave a lot of mushrooms behind. I have buddies that won't walk sections of woods because they see people parked in the area. I think if you're willing to put the miles in and know what to look for, you do just fine. In Minnesota we have access to fantastic mushroom hunting lands, if you walk you find them. We walked for 4 hours last night with about 10 apiece in the bag until we found the tree, eventually you will get paid if you put in the time in the woods.


I’m not against hunting private land. I’ll go wherever the mushrooms are. 
I’ve found that on public land, some people may know a few things and find a few mushrooms but in general they stick to what is close to the road. I hunt an area large enough that it doesn’t make a difference for me. (About 5square miles) I’ll walk through that close stuff twice a season. My first time in and my last time in. Don’t get suckered into looking where everyone else looks.


----------



## Jwags

Jwags said:


> I’m not against hunting private land. I’ll go wherever the mushrooms are.
> I’ve found that on public land, some people may know a few things and find a few mushrooms but in general they stick to what is close to the road. I hunt an area large enough that it doesn’t make a difference for me. (About 5square miles) I’ll walk through that close stuff twice a season. My first time in and my last time in. Don’t get suckered into looking where everyone else looks.


Oh and I know 4 different ways to get in. I generally don’t have to walk more than 2 miles a hunt total when picking mushrooms


----------



## Vermillion Man

Jwags said:


> I rarely hunt private property. 95% of people looking for morels have no idea what they’re doing. Public ground always pays off for me.


Lol, This is very reassuring! I saw people everywhere last year. Probably because of Covid or working from home with nothing to do etc...Not so much this year, but It's still early. I never met anyone that found any, and on days I did find some nobody really questioned me. The only time they ask what I'm doing or for advice I get skunked. it's like a curse.


----------



## Jwags

Vermillion Man said:


> Lol, This is very reassuring! I saw people everywhere last year. Probably because of Covid or working from home with nothing to do etc...Not so much this year, but It's still early. I never met anyone that found any, and on days I did find some nobody really questioned me. The only time they ask what I'm doing or for advice I get skunked. it's like a curse.


Even in this dry year I’ve pulled 10 pounds out of public land. A normal year I’ll pull 50


----------



## treebeardlennon

Jwags said:


> I rarely hunt private property. 95% of people looking for morels have no idea what they’re doing. Public ground always pays off for me.


I totally understand this sentiment. I'm young and have time so I hunt both private and public land. 

Speaking of private land... Went out for a couple hours this morning and pulled about four pounds. Ended up picking 138 off of one tree. Not sure how many I found total for the day though. First image is from that one tree. Second is just a bag shot.


----------



## May madness

Now THAT'S KILLING IT!!!😱


----------



## Jwags

treebeardlennon said:


> I totally understand this sentiment. I'm young and have time so I hunt both private and public land.
> 
> Speaking of private land... Went out for a couple hours this morning and pulled about four pounds. Ended up picking 138 off of one tree. Not sure how many I found total for the day though. First image is from that one tree. Second is just a bag shot.
> View attachment 39298
> View attachment 39300


Nice! Look at how moist that soil is. It’s as dry as a popcorn fart here in central Iowa. I did manage to pull a half pound last night off a ne facing hillside in full timber with lost of leaf clutter that was retaining some moisture. 
















Otherwise this is the best you’ll find around here. Dried out crap.


----------



## treebeardlennon

Jwags said:


> Nice! Look at how moist that soil is. It’s as dry as a popcorn fart here in central Iowa.


Don't be deceived it's dry here too. We just got less than a tenth of an inch of rain last night that made everything look moist.


----------



## Jwags

treebeardlennon said:


> Don't be deceived it's dry here too. We just got less than a tenth of an inch of rain last night that made everything look moist.


We have rain forecast for tomorrow but I think it’s too late. The grass in my yard has started going dormant.


----------



## Dtails

treebeardlennon said:


> I totally understand this sentiment. I'm young and have time so I hunt both private and public land.
> 
> Speaking of private land... Went out for a couple hours this morning and pulled about four pounds. Ended up picking 138 off of one tree. Not sure how many I found total for the day though. First image is from that one tree. Second is just a bag shot.
> View attachment 39298
> View attachment 39300


Oh boy that's a nice looking piece of bark!!


----------



## Jwags

Dtails said:


> Oh boy that's a nice looking piece of bark!!


There were twin trees on that hillside 15 feet apart. The lower one threw a pound last weekend. The upper had 2 mushrooms under it. I knew it was primed to pop more. It did.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

My Kids and I are on the board. A south slope in Hennepin County. We found these with














a little over a hour to hunt.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

The dog too.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

Do you think the forecasted frost tonight is going to damage the unclaimed!


----------



## Jwags

bigrobshroommn said:


> Do you think the forecasted frost tonight is going to damage the unclaimed!


No


----------



## Limestone Cowboy

Good afternoon in the SE today!


----------



## Jwags

treebeardlennon said:


> Don't be deceived it's dry here too. We just got less than a tenth of an inch of rain last night that made everything look moist.


I see some of those are burned on top.


----------



## May madness

put about 5 miles in today after work with my son. There making you work for it this year. This spot is always a easy 100 came out with about 50


----------



## Mr. UCARE

Limestone Cowboy said:


> Good afternoon in the SE today!
> View attachment 39335


Wow -nice work-send a few of those north about a hundred miles


----------



## Morelsrfun

treebeardlennon said:


> I totally understand this sentiment. I'm young and have time so I hunt both private and public land.
> 
> Speaking of private land... Went out for a couple hours this morning and pulled about four pounds. Ended up picking 138 off of one tree. Not sure how many I found total for the day though. First image is from that one tree. Second is just a bag shot.
> View attachment 39298
> View attachment 39300


Now if that’s not an absolutely beautiful sight I don’t know what is. I imagine the moment you realized they were everywhere was awesome! Nice hunting treebeard!!!!


----------



## treebeardlennon

Morelsrfun said:


> Now if that’s not an absolutely beautiful sight I don’t know what is. I imagine the moment you realized they were everywhere was awesome! Nice hunting treebeard!!!!


Thanks. It was a good day. Was just driving home from another spot and was passing this beautiful wooded lot that I've been eyeing up for years and impulse called the property owner. Got permission. Parked the car. Walked in and I shit you not five feet into the woods and there was just a gorgeous picture perfect dying elm and I told my buddy (who is new-ish to morel hunting) "go check that tree" and he was like "I got two... Er... Five... Er... Twenty... Errrrrr" and we both just started laughing. 

We agreed to leave any that looked too dried out or were too small and at one point I said "I've never found so many on one tree!" and he said "I've never left so many!" which perfectly sums up the experience. 

Unfortunately the property owner does not live here, so I'm unable to share with them 😢 Goin out again in a few minutes and I'm hoping for a comparable haul 🤞 

Happy hunting!


----------



## Dtails

Was out in Clearwater yesterday and boy rain is needed. But I'm really excited for when we do get some... It could be an explosive fast year.. slow warm up this year from my records...


----------



## Trudee

A morel with a veil?!? Call the mycologists!


----------



## tundraking

My daughter and I headed to Sibley County on Thursday and got home today. Walked 2 miles the first afternoon and 5 miles yesterday. Only found 8 under one tree. They were starting to dry up. Hopefully soon...


----------



## Mr. UCARE

tundraking said:


> My daughter and I headed to Sibley County on Thursday and got home today. Walked 2 miles the first afternoon and 5 miles yesterday. Only found 8 under one tree. They were starting to dry up. Hopefully soon...


I was also in Sibley Co. & had very similar results. Need some rain & warmer weather is my guess. Taking the grandkids out today so we"ll see what those wild indians can find. I"m sure they will cover lots of ground!


----------



## treebeardlennon

Happy mothers day to all you morelin' mamas out there!

I hate to say it, but around here (Rice/Dakota counties) a lot of the north slopes are producing which means the season is maybe closer to the end than I'd like to think. North slopes are cooler, and are the only things holding on to any moisture. Found a few big honkers all on north/west slopes yesterday and not much else, and with no rain to speak of in the forecast it's not looking good. Goin out again today to hit some land that's usually later to produce to see what I scare up.

Anyone down in the Welch Valley got any reports? I'm heading that way tomorrow to hit some private land.


----------



## tundraking

Hopefully its this slow warm up just doing strange things... I’m gonna have to start checking out some of my northerly spots.


----------



## treebeardlennon

tundraking said:


> Hopefully its this slow warm up just doing strange things... I’m gonna have to start checking out some of my northerly spots.


Well I'm officially calling it quits in my neck of the woods (for now at least) Found another 150+ with 80-100 being on one tree... Problem is they're all past-prime and moldy/buggy








Sorry for the potato-quality pic

Edit: I should mention this is a north/northwest slope


----------



## LoHaze

Mothers Day Dinner! Morel mushrooms risotto, wild asparagus and a ramp and watercress salad


----------



## mntammy

Yummy LoHaze


----------



## HappyTrails

Late to the party, and maybe there will come a day where half-frees aren't that exciting to me but that day is not today!!


Errr two days ago in southern Dakota county I should say. It was a South facing slope. Thanks for that tip off from here. I was hoping it meant many yellows yet to come.. now I'm nervous.

But still my largest find to date. 🙂 Can't believe you guys' numbers. Aspire to it!!! ..and finding wild asparagus YUM!


----------



## MN_Morel

After years of lurking, finally decided to join. I'm an aspiring forager. We reliably get a whopping 5 to 8 yellows (mushrooms not pounds 😀) at our cabin in Hubbard/Beltrami. Hired a guide last year by the cabin to show me the ropes with both "in the wild" morels and also late summer chanterelles, lobsters, hedgehogs etc. Killed it on the late summer hunt. Morel hunt was a bit like this year is shaping up - dry and hard to find anything. (Although I did find myself an incredible spot for lobsters after learning from the guide. As many as anyone would want. Pounds and pounds of them.)

Still very much skunked hunting near the Cities though. Went out yesterday in western Dakota County. Found a pheasant back in my first 5 minutes but then nothing. I've yet to find any morels on my own here in metro area. Likely not looking in the right spots (although plenty of elms where I was yesterday. Likely the too dry weather?)

Will head north to cabin and hope for better results over next few weeks. Memorial Day is reliably when the yellows pop up at the cabin which also means end of season.


----------



## Mr. UCARE

Welcome MN Morel. I just recently joined myself & I wish you good luck


----------



## Wendelina

Welcome to you both


----------



## Wendelina

treebeardlennon said:


> Well I'm officially calling it quits in my neck of the woods (for now at least) Found another 150+ with 80-100 being on one tree... Problem is they're all past-prime and moldy/buggy
> View attachment 39425
> 
> Sorry for the potato-quality pic
> 
> Edit: I should mention this is a north/northwest slope


Sad day when so many go unfound like that! I'm lucky to get a meal's worth out of my little plot each year. I should travel more lol


----------



## shedberg123

treebeardlennon said:


> I totally understand this sentiment. I'm young and have time so I hunt both private and public land.
> 
> Speaking of private land... Went out for a couple hours this morning and pulled about four pounds. Ended up picking 138 off of one tree. Not sure how many I found total for the day though. First image is from that one tree. Second is just a bag shot.
> View attachment 39298
> View attachment 39300
> 
> [/QUOWow, saw mostly greays in there; maybe the yellows aren't really up yet??TE]


----------



## Wendelina

Those are some beauts!


----------



## Cburta

Northern Minnesota is doing pretty well...the lack of rain is the only thing stopping this from being an absolutely perfect year. Have used this cooler weather as an opportunity to put the miles on and scout new areas and was finally rewarded. The low lying areas still have enough moisture to produce some very large black morels, though the ones on higher ground really need some rain. Picked a few yesterday that were practically dehydrated already!

Here’s one of my better patches I found:


----------



## treebeardlennon

@shedberg123 naw the yellows are up and already going bad in my neck of the woods


----------



## Morelsrfun

What does everyone think? Do you think we are towards the end or do you think we’re just getting started? I’m gonna change from an optimist to a pessimist and say we are through a good portion of the season where I have other people telling me they think it hasn’t even started (I have a couple 100 mushrooms that say it definitely hasn’t just started but to pretend I know would imply something that just isn’t true.). Either way as usual, everyone has an opinion and figured I would throw it out on here and see what some cagey vets have to say. I’m going to head out this afternoon and walk mainly northwest to western facing slopes and might even venture through some low spots. Good luck if you’re still out crawling in the woods.


----------



## Morchella matt

Babies!!!


----------



## Morchella matt

Some grey beauties


----------



## Trudee

Making a broad assumption about the hunters on this board: I think most pair red meat or wild game with their morels. BUT I’m compelled to tell you that there’s nothing better than butter-fried morels with salmon, uni, and tobiko sushi.


----------



## mntammy

We checked our late spot and found 3 babies the size of thimbles. So our spot hasnt produced yet which is in deep. I dont personally think the season is over at all. Were headed out tommorrow so I will let you know if we find any.


----------



## buckthornman

I bucky think if you want easy mushrooms...you better follow the rain....😜


----------



## buckthornman

Trudee said:


> Making a broad assumption about the hunters on this board: I think most pair red meat or wild game with their morels. BUT I’m compelled to tell you that there’s nothing better than butter-fried morels with salmon, uni, and tobiko sushi.
> View attachment 39517


I'll pair mine with ramps eggs wild rice...pass on the 🍣


----------



## buckthornman

Things in the woods are weird.. may apples are big...lilacs aren't blooming..so I think and I'm just saying. If you catch wind of rain... Go....😎✌🏻


----------



## tundraking

Nope, not done at all. I don’t think its even really started in many areas. Growth is slow in my area, and the lilacs I see aren’t even quite ready to bloom yet. Yes, there’s been finds south of the metro, and with a long drawn out spring, you’re going to find wasted flushes. But... the temps are perfect, its staying consistent, and flushes will continue to pop. Unfortunately, if we don’t get some good rain soon, I’m afraid our drawn out spring can come to a rude ending if the weather shifts and gets too hot before we get enough rain. Saturday looks promising though!! With a little warmer weather behind it. If that comes together, next mid week is gonna be the time to really get serious about hitting every good spot! 
Sorry for the long post, but hang in there everyone. Its only the 10th.


----------



## Jacob6464

tundraking said:


> Nope, not done at all. I don’t think its even really started in many areas. Growth is slow in my area, and the lilacs I see aren’t even quite ready to bloom yet. Yes, there’s been finds south of the metro, and with a long drawn out spring, you’re going to find wasted flushes. But... the temps are perfect, its staying consistent, and flushes will continue to pop. Unfortunately, if we don’t get some good rain soon, I’m afraid our drawn out spring can come to a rude ending if the weather shifts and gets too hot before we get enough rain. Saturday looks promising though!! With a little warmer weather behind it. If that comes together, next mid week is gonna be the time to really get serious about hitting every good spot!
> Sorry for the long post, but hang in there everyone. Its only the 10th.


Seriously, it is only the 10th. Ground cover is definitely lacking compared to every other year I have found them. Just need that rain... And soil temps are still between 48-51 degrees on average within 20 miles of Minneapolis.


----------



## LostMorel

First year foraging, found 1 small morel right off a walking path, north facing slope Thursday may 6th north metro. I am hooked. That little thing tasted so good! My first morel to eat also. I’ve been out every day for an hour or two in the same area but all I’ve gotten were ticks. No way I’m giving up on the season. Heading south of Rochester this weekend and if that doesn’t pan out I might head north to walker next week. Thanks for the tips and pictures you’ve all posted!


----------



## Kokomorel

LostMorel said:


> First year foraging, found 1 small morel right off a walking path, north facing slope Thursday may 6th north metro. I am hooked. That little thing tasted so good! My first morel to eat also. I’ve been out every day for an hour or two in the same area but all I’ve gotten were ticks. No way I’m giving up on the season. Heading south of Rochester this weekend and if that doesn’t pan out I might head north to walker next week. Thanks for the tips and pictures you’ve all posted!
> View attachment 39529


Glad to see you have found now you are addicted


----------



## Jwags

Jacob6464 said:


> Seriously, it is only the 10th. Ground cover is definitely lacking compared to every other year I have found them. Just need that rain... And soil temps are still between 48-51 degrees on average within 20 miles of Minneapolis.


That’s what I thought here in Iowa about our season.
I was wrong. If you’re waiting for things to look right you’ll be too late this year.


----------



## Jacob6464

Jwags said:


> That’s what I thought here in Iowa about our season.
> I was wrong. If you’re waiting for things to look right you’ll be too late this year.


Oh for sure keep looking and finding some moisture, but without rain not much is gonna happen in any other areas.


----------



## Jwags

Jacob6464 said:


> Oh for sure keep looking and finding some moisture, but without rain not much is gonna happen in any other areas.


North/Northeast slopes and full timber are your best bets. Try to find spots that the wind hasn’t dried out.


----------



## treebeardlennon

To echo what others have said, it ain't over... I'm just callin' it quits_ in my area... for now..._ Follow the rain. I know someone who pulled 11 lbs out of the Wabasha area on Sunday soooooooooooooooooo... 😏


----------



## Shoreview Spore Dude

Found 14 last evening in Twin Cities area, no more than 2 in any spot, all at the base of south facing slopes. These are more on the "gray" end of things, and these spots usually produce the big ol yellows/Bigfoots about 7-10 days after the gray flush (weather permitting of course, Lord willing and the creek don't rise).


----------



## smartaz

I've done a lot of walking so far this year and this is my first find. 6 tiny grays that are literally just coming up. I'll be watching for all their friends Flat, low ground in Carver County


----------



## Dtails

Cburta said:


> Northern Minnesota is doing pretty well...the lack of rain is the only thing stopping this from being an absolutely perfect year. Have used this cooler weather as an opportunity to put the miles on and scout new areas and was finally rewarded. The low lying areas still have enough moisture to produce some very large black morels, though the ones on higher ground really need some rain. Picked a few yesterday that were practically dehydrated already!
> 
> Here’s one of my better patches I found:
> View attachment 39483


How far north are you? I'm heading deer river this weekend might have to try looking around


----------



## Morelsrfun

treebeardlennon said:


> To echo what others have said, it ain't over... I'm just callin' it quits_ in my area... for now..._ Follow the rain. I know someone who pulled 11 lbs out of the Wabasha area on Sunday soooooooooooooooooo... 😏
> 
> we haven’t had much rain here in wab 😂. I’m pulling mushrooms everyday, some fresh and some a little dry. I have just seen other posts in other states similar to JWAGS that say it’s not a normal year. I walk everyday after work for at least 3 hours and for me I’m a little concerned. If we don’t get rain it’s not a good deal regardless. I’m going to switch to optimism and hope some eventual rain gets us going a little more and that the majority on here are right!!


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

My finds in Winona Co. last weekend. Tons of hunters in the woods, never seen so many before.

Going to head out a couple more times this weekend then call it quits. It's been far too dry in most of my spots. Luckily I always seem to find new ones every year.


----------



## morelmaniacmn

Yep new spots for me every year is key. Crowds won't keep me from getting on em!


----------



## Jwags

morelmaniacmn said:


> Yep new spots for me every year is key. Crowds won't keep me from getting on em!


I make it a point to hunt one new spot every year.
Once in awhile they make it into my regular routine.


----------



## Shane Hager

Getting skunked the last few days on south slopes in Dakota county. Gonna hit some North's tonight


----------



## Dtails

Well I found these today and almost got sprayed by a skunk


----------



## Dtails

Oops too many pictures 😂😂


----------



## Courtney Knitter

Found 20 today in an old spot. South facing slope near creek, public land that used to be great hunting but the city clear cut 2 years ago and hasn’t been great since. North side of the creek also used to produce but didn’t find any tonight, though it’s gotten overrun with buckthorn in the last few years so that could be playing a role.

They’re all on the drier end, on further inspection at home many are past their prime and not edible 😣

Might try a controversial overnight soak for the rest of them to see if I can revive them a little unless there are better methods?


----------



## mntammy

We went south today. I got more scratches on my hand and arms than morels. But we got a few morels. OMG was it dry everywhere there!!!!


----------



## bigrobshroommn

Keep optimistic! Go deep or go home! On Saturday I found 50 greys coming up around 1 tree. 1st time on 95 acres of private land but up next to a state park. Fixed the lady’s internet and got permission to hunt. Flat land thick woods.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

Also found my 1st shed ever in my 20 years of Morel hunting. My dog loves it.


----------



## Mgryan3

I found 20 this last weekend in the metro area. Oddly found grays browns and blondes Of various sizes suggesting as many have confirmed it’s an Odd year. In this area we generally find those colors spread out about a week each in a more typical year. I take photos of my backyard every year when I find them (for reference of the growth) and we are way early relative to the hosta lilac dandelion etc. It was dry as can be where I found them all and they were primarily all on south facing slopes within 20-30 yards of the field edge but I didn’t search any north facing edges.

One interesting tidbit is that I think they tasted better this year because they were dryer and probably had a more Concentrated flavor.

We’ve cooked morels for many years in every fashion possible and think we’ve landed on the best recipe that we’ve come back to for the last few years. I’ll share it for those that are interested.

We buy good bread, slice it into 1/2 inch slices, spread olive oil on it with salt and pepper, and grill it. We oil salt and pepper and add minced garlic to the morels whole and then grill them. We grill a few asparagus and after cut them into bite-size pieces. We mix together the grilled morels (after slicing them in half) with the cut up asparagus, minced parsley and lightly cooked minced garlic, with some fresh olive oil in a bowl. We put that mix on the toast with a little bit of mozzarella cheese (buffalo mozzarella or good mozzarella not the shredded stuff). That’s the best recipe we’ve ever done.

we have come to the conclusion that over washing them while removing all the bugs tends to water down the flavor. That’s why we grill them whole but slice them afterward to make sure there’s no bugs sitting inside. We do wash the outside but just enough to spray them down and make sure as many bugs as possible come out. 

That’s what I got I hope someone enjoys This recipe as much as we do!


----------



## Jwags

Turns out this Iowa boy had one more trick up his sleeve.

Ok, it’s only 2 mushrooms but still...
View attachment 39580


----------



## Morelsrfun

Courtney Knitter said:


> View attachment 39561
> 
> Found 20 today in an old spot. South facing slope near creek, public land that used to be great hunting but the city clear cut 2 years ago and hasn’t been great since. North side of the creek also used to produce but didn’t find any tonight, though it’s gotten overrun with buckthorn in the last few years so that could be playing a role.
> 
> They’re all on the drier end, on further inspection at home many are past their prime and not edible 😣
> 
> Might try a controversial overnight soak for the rest of them to see if I can revive them a little unless there are better methods?


Not sure what others do but I’ve had a lot of success on morels that are a little dried out. I put them in a quarter gallon ziploc bag and fill it to the top and then kind of swish the water around so that all of the mushrooms get submerged in water. Then drain out as much water as you can and then seal the bag and put them in the fridge. I’ve been very surprised at what that does. In the morning they will
look much better and won’t be as soggy and delicate like they would be if you soaked them for a period of time. I store them this way for short periods too and I like the results. I’ve had people vehemently disagree with this tactic but it works well for me.

You can also layer them in a paper bag with damp paper towels as well and that works pretty well too. Those just take a little more fridge space.


----------



## Morelsrfun

Dtails said:


> Well I found these today and almost got sprayed by a skunk
> View attachment 39559
> View attachment 39559
> View attachment 39559


I also ran into a skunk last week! Thing wouldn’t even flinch at me being in it’s area and just kept walking towards me.


----------



## Dtails

Morelsrfun said:


> I also ran into a skunk last week! Thing wouldn’t even flinch at me being in it’s area and just kept walking towards me.


Ya crawling around in some thorns and heard something walking towards me.. sure sh*t a skunk... He was only 10-15 yards away from me... Didn't want to spook him more than I had to


----------



## tundraking

I do something like that as well, but I spray them with the kitchen sink sprayer to get any sand or grit out of them, then put them in a ziplock in the frig. They soak up the residual water and are ready for cooking! Some people say you never want to wash them. I say enjoy your mouthful of sand!


----------



## treebeardlennon

I recall reading something at some point that said the bulk of morel spore distribution is done when the morels are drying/dried out, so I typically leave the bulk of dried out ones I find. Maybe I'm a fool, or maybe I'm a regular Johnny Morelspore 😎


----------



## Trudee

They are out there, but hard to find! Luckily this one wasn’t all dried out. Funny that it was the first one on the tree I saw (10 or so total).


----------



## MayMotherload

Got these Monday in about 4 hours with 3 guys.


----------



## buckthornman

Dtails said:


> How far north are you? I'm heading deer river this weekend might have to try looking around


🤔 I guess is you look in the woods, not a trail... maybe a deer 🦌 trail...find moisture low area...or north side hills..or shady forest... you'll find a 🍄.😂😎✌🏻


----------



## Dtails

buckthornman said:


> 🤔 I guess is you look in the woods, not a trail... maybe a deer 🦌 trail...find moisture low area...or north side hills..or shady forest... you'll find a 🍄.😂😎✌🏻


Just curious to see the general area you were looking. We have always had good luck over memorial weekend but still think it earlyish for that far north


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Going to cannon falls area today, will let you know how it goes. Sure is dry west of metro unless you go deep in. good luck all


----------



## fun guy minnetonka

treebeardlennon said:


> Yeah they're up. Mighta missed the boat on the first good flush though. Talked to some folks who hit Mankato pretty hard, and I've been doin numbers in steele/rice/Dakota/Goodhue counties. Haven't talked to anyone else around me who has really had the luck that I've had, but I hit em early and I hit em hard.
> 
> Haven't had the opportunity to get out for a few days so dunno how it's lookin right this moment. Hopefully Goin out a little later today on private land west of Dundas. Will report back.


Thank You! We have been looking hard in the MN River valley and yesterday over in western Wisconsin, which seems to be having an even more retarded spring than us! No Morels- plenty of Ramps and biting Black Gnats though!


----------



## treebeardlennon

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Going to cannon falls area today, will let you know how it goes. Sure is dry west of metro unless you go deep in. good luck all


Friends of mine out that way have been finding baby greys all over north slopes! Have fun!


----------



## tundraking

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Going to cannon falls area today, will let you know how it goes. Sure is dry west of metro unless you go deep in. good luck all


The rain that came through south of the metro last Wednesday should have helped that area some! Good luck and happy belated Birthday Shroomtrooper!


----------



## tundraking

MN was supposed to get a good soak, but now it shifted south to Iowa. So that blows... 
Went to one of my new favorite trees and this little dry cracker is all I found.


----------



## Jwags

tundraking said:


> MN was supposed to get a good soak, but now it shifted south to Iowa. So that blows...
> Went to one of my new favorite trees and this little dry cracker is all I found.
> View attachment 39636


The rain is 2 weeks too late in Iowa.
What an F-d up year.


----------



## buckthornman

I'm still hunting black morels. If I was going up north would still be looking for blacks. Haven't found any yellow yet😂. Ñeed rain...


----------



## tundraking

Jwags said:


> The rain is 2 weeks too late in Iowa.
> What an F-d up year.


Really? You haven't even warmed up yet... 40s at night, 60s during the day... As long as it doesn't get too warm, timing doesn't matter. What's your woodland soil temps?


----------



## Jwags

tundraking said:


> Really? You haven't even warmed up yet... 40s at night, 60s during the day... As long as it doesn't get too warm, timing doesn't matter. What's your woodland soil temps?


Too warm. Dry soil warms fast. 
It’s over here.


----------



## tundraking

Jwags said:


> Too warm. Dry soil warms fast.
> It’s over here.


That sucks. Well, summertime shrooms are just around the corner!


----------



## Jwags

tundraking said:


> That sucks. Well, summertime shrooms are just around the corner!


I picked my first 2 of the season on April 10 and the last 2 yesterday May 12
It goes by fast.


----------



## morel rat

Lilacs havent even bloomed out yet, so that tells me the morels are not done just yet!
Some one do that rain dance!


----------



## Jwags

morel rat said:


> Lilacs havent even bloomed out yet, so that tells me the morels are not done just yet!
> Some one do that rain dance!


My lilac in central Iowa is just blooming now.
The mushrooms however are done.


----------



## buckthornman

O retardation. Bad word....


----------



## buckthornman

I found my first 11 yellows today..but going to be short and sweet...no moisture...✌🏻😎


----------



## buckthornman

God bless


----------



## tonkadad

My first finds yesterday. Sibley County. Still bone dry out there. Need some rain!


----------



## Mr. UCARE

tonkadad said:


> My first finds yesterday. Sibley County. Still bone dry out there. Need some rain!


Good job tonkadad. I was out in 3 places this week & a total of 1 morel. Very dry in MN River Valley. Hope this weekend brings some moisture.

Good luck to all the morel hunters & fishermen this weekend


----------



## Palabalo

If we get rain this weekend is there a chance of saving the season? I dont have enough experience under my belt to know. Im hoping we can still have some goldens come up in Dakota county area still.


----------



## Chanterelle nut

Palabalo said:


> If we get rain this weekend is there a chance of saving the season? I dont have enough experience under my belt to know. Im hoping we can still have some goldens come up in Dakota county area still.


season is still pretty early, north of the metro it has barely started. we need rain, and as long as we dont jump on the 80s over night we should have a good flush. next week there is promise of rain.


----------



## MN_Morel

Dog and I spent a few hours in the woods in Beltrami County today. As typical with these things, found two nice black morels in first five minutes. Not really on a slope but just a bit off a swamp area. Then nothing. Also found some young fiddleheads so will be able to have some small foraged bites as appetizers tonight.

I'm no expert, but it's dry and maybe still early. Will try again next weekend and see. I always find a handful of yellows Memorial Day weekend which also marks season end up here.

Anyone else getting luck up north?


----------



## rationalcog

Spent about 6 hours in the woods today in the east metro. Went to 2 parks, and about 5 distinct areas. Ended up bringing home about 30 nice (but smallish) ones. But, it was hard picking. Most were under two trees, and then maybe 5 one-offs. As all have said, very dry, but it didn’t seem to help finding areas of soil that were more moist. I just try to accept that sometimes the patterns to these things have some variation I don’t know about yet and maybe never will!


----------



## Jwags

rationalcog said:


> Spent about 6 hours in the woods today in the east metro. Went to 2 parks, and about 5 distinct areas. Ended up bringing home about 30 nice (but smallish) ones. But, it was hard picking. Most were under two trees, and then maybe 5 one-offs. As all have said, very dry, but it didn’t seem to help finding areas of soil that were more moist. I just try to accept that sometimes the patterns to these things have some variation I don’t know about yet and maybe never will!


The consensus is in.
The season sucked in the upper Midwest.
It was the worst year in the last 20 in Iowa


----------



## Cburta

Up north has been somewhat productive, lots of miles put on but sometimes the walking pays off....not much undergrowth yet and a little rain this weekend should help prolong it a little more.


----------



## Morchella matt




----------



## Morchella matt




----------



## Jwags

Morchella matt said:


> View attachment 39682


Looks like new growth.
That tree will pay off for the next week.


----------



## sarahrose

Looks like people are having some luck up there!! I chose to stay home this year ( AZ) as I just had to help one of my elderly dogs cross over and am left with 2 remaining, ( one is always with my husband) and the one who was close to the one I lost doesn't like being alone, so I'll be chillin here with him watching people score morels! Good luck everyone... hope you all fill your baskets, or bags.... whichever you prefer❤🍄


----------



## rationalcog

Trudee said:


> Making a broad assumption about the hunters on this board: I think most pair red meat or wild game with their morels. BUT I’m compelled to tell you that there’s nothing better than butter-fried morels with salmon, uni, and tobiko sushi.


I had to try it, and I was pleasantly surprised tonight with how much umami some crispy morels added to salmon poke bowls. Fits in naturally with the flavors. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## fun guy minnetonka

Man! I had my fingers crossed for some rain yesterday or last night here in Minnetonka. I'll go to a check of my indicator spots today to take a look, but I'm afraid too little too late. Happily, I have a few great vintages dried and ready to re-hydrate, so at least I can have a Morel/Shallot Omelette and think about what could have been- Dang! Our favorite Carnivorous recipe is Morels in Red Wine Sauce on Filet Mignon. That's pretty good too!


----------



## Morchella matt

27 yesterday before checking on those pretty greys again.  so far so good. Rain would be lovely to make some of my spots explode.


Happy hunting everyone ! Good luck


----------



## PeachyHans

Hello, new here, hoping to find a mentor or a guide. I have fibro and can't hike around like I used to, so I'm really struggling on my own. I'm just north of Minneapolis.
Loving the enthusiasm here! Good luck hunters


----------



## tundraking

Found nearly 3 dozen mixed bag yesterday in Sherburne county. All but 2 were under aspens and wild apples. A lot of larger greys that weren’t drying out yet. Along with a few bigger yellows. All west facing. Haven’t found anything north facing yet. Didn’t have a thermometer with, but west and north soils still felt fairly cold.


----------



## Jwags

fun guy minnetonka said:


> Man! I had my fingers crossed for some rain yesterday or last night here in Minnetonka. I'll go to a check of my indicator spots today to take a look, but I'm afraid too little too late. Happily, I have a few great vintages dried and ready to re-hydrate, so at least I can have a Morel/Shallot Omelette and think about what could have been- Dang! Our favorite Carnivorous recipe is Morels in Red Wine Sauce on Filet Mignon. That's pretty good too!


In my 30 years of mushroom hunting this is the first year my shoes didn’t get muddy once. Wore the same shoes all season. Usually I have to rotate between a few pairs.


----------



## Wendelina

Many parks in 2 days and not a one 😑
Southern metro and northern metro. 
Really dry though. Not even shelf mushrooms growing. Found one lonely pheasantback in Stearns in low wet area. Rough luck so far!


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels

sarahrose said:


> Looks like people are having some luck up there!! I chose to stay home this year ( AZ) as I just had to help one of my elderly dogs cross over and am left with 2 remaining, ( one is always with my husband) and the one who was close to the one I lost doesn't like being alone, so I'll be chillin here with him watching people score morels! Good luck everyone... hope you all fill your baskets, or bags.... whichever you prefer❤🍄


Hey @sarahrose ! So Sorry to hear of your recent loss! Its hard! Glad to see you post this year! I enjoyed reading your postings over the years, hunting with your Mom. Take care of yourself and your Fam 🐶💛🍄


----------



## SkinDr

Did pretty well today. Rain Friday probably helped. Aspen stands, outside Grand Rapids. Have picked same spot past several years - this year by far the best! Good luck everyone!


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels

SkinDr said:


> Did pretty well today. Rain Friday probably helped. Aspen stands, outside Grand Rapids. Have picked same spot past several years - this year by far the best! Good luck everyone!
> View attachment 39719


Welcome & Kudos to Ya @SkinDr ! Hope that Aspen stand keeps on paying out! 🍄 !


----------



## Shoreview Spore Dude

North Shore Superior Hiking Trail, found 5 little Black Morels and tons of False Morels plus a few of these tater-esque protuberances coming out of old aspens. Woods were as dry up there as they are in the metro. Excited for the variety and relative ease of summer foraging...


----------



## jg010682

not morels but we did get a bunch of shovel nose sturgeon. Cant wait until i get back on Wednesday to go look and see if my spots have anything in them.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

went to cannon falls and just went golfing, my plan was to get there early and scout around for shrooms, well I forgot to pick up my sons clubs and had to backtrack to go pick them up. A lot of dead elms around there, wanted to look around the course but it was too busy, dang.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Went aroud my area last couple days though, very dry. Still finding ramps, some shrooms. Need rain


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Palabalo said:


> If we get rain this weekend is there a chance of saving the season? I dont have enough experience under my belt to know. Im hoping we can still have some goldens come up in Dakota county area still.


I think so, as long as the ground temps not too high, north facing cool spots.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Then my shoulder hurt real bad, found a huge lump on my shoulder, so doctor scheduled my 2nd covid shot and a half hour later sent me to another specialist to look at it. He then said he thinks its a fatty lump. you can live with it or get it removed, I said its pressing on some nerves and it hurts, when can I get it removed, how about today, 45 min later I was in surgery, so my week off has been a little crazy. Waiting for the north side morels and bigfoots now. Some spots are done some are just starting from what I noticed


----------



## buckthornman

There's a pattern...but I'll never understand it!😂 Back to the thorn...


----------



## Jwags

buckthornman said:


> There's a pattern...but I'll never understand it!😂 Back to the thorn...


In my 30 years of mushrooming I’ve learned one very important lesson.

I pick when they’re here. I stop when they’re gone.


----------



## Morelsrfun

I went out a few times this weekend and found a handful each time I went out but not a lot of overly fresh morels. I am hearing of quite a few people finding decent loads here and there howeve so hope remains. We got a bunch of hail and a little rain but the amounts of precip varied from location to location. Hoping a little more rain and some heat will pump them out!!!!


----------



## PeachyHans

Dang I'm so envious of the people finding dozens! I'm losing hope every time I venture out and I'm highly doubtful that I'll find my first morel this year. At least I'm picking up garbage while I'm out. 😅


----------



## mntammy

Found 13 grays in our late spot. We usually get a couple pounds out of there. Hopefully its still early there since we havent gotten much rain.


----------



## LoHaze

Picked about 20 or so today. SO dry out there, found at least a dozen that were literally dehydrated that I just left. The nicest ones I found were at the base of a north slope


----------



## Dtails

It's crispy out there... This week's rain could bring us a June flush!!! Pheasant backs are just about softball size so im thinking holiday weekend coming up is going to be a good one...


----------



## jg010682

got 4 today


----------



## Mason

Still to dry here in douglas. Last precip. We had here was 6 weeks ago in the form of snow. Damn we need rain. The few ramps i have seen are struggling, the woods is just now starting to get green, and my lawn is fried.


----------



## mntammy




----------



## bigrobshroommn

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Then my shoulder hurt real bad, found a huge lump on my shoulder, so doctor scheduled my 2nd covid shot and a half hour later sent me to another specialist to look at it. He then said he thinks its a fatty lump. you can live with it or get it removed, I said its pressing on some nerves and it hurts, when can I get it removed, how about today, 45 min later I was in surgery, so my week off has been a little crazy. Waiting for the north side morels and bigfoots now. Some spots are done some are just starting from what I noticed


Hopefully finding the mother lode will be therapeutic for your recovery.


----------



## Chanterelle nut

jg010682 said:


> got 4 today


There you are! that is why you have been so quite, any eggs on those shovelnoses?


----------



## jg010682

Chanterelle nut said:


> There you are! that is why you have been so quite, any eggs on those shovelnoses?


Yep im out here in Montana visiting family so we have been fishing for shovel nose sturgeon and trying to catch a paddle fish. Its not looking good though i might be about a week early for them by the sounds of it i seen 2 get caught this morning though. I will be back tomorrow though and then its on like donkey kong.


----------



## sarahrose

Im so jealous of all these pictures!!! My mom has not been able to find any yet, even in our spots.... she says it's dry as a fart...🤣 hoping the rain this weekend actually arrives and she can get a few just to eat..... that's all she wants this year..... just to eat a few.❤


----------



## Mason

Trudee said:


> Making a broad assumption about the hunters on this board: I think most pair red meat or wild game with their morels. BUT I’m compelled to tell you that there’s nothing better than butter-fried morels with salmon, uni, and tobiko sushi.
> View attachment 39517


Wrong trudie! Morels go with everything!!! If i ate ice cream i would drape it in morels 😂


----------



## Shane Hager

It's definitely NOT raining in Eagan so don't even bother checking over here for the next week or so


----------



## Shoreview Spore Dude

This little tiny Bigfoot was pretty dry and had already been unearthed when I came upon it.









David and Goliath


----------



## tundraking

Found a sea of ramps yesterday. Some real giants mixed in. No morels, but took a few pheasant backs. I made a red thai curry dish the other night with pheasant backs, fiddleheads, and ramps. What an amazing use for those mushrooms!


----------



## MN_Morel

The oaks and lilacs are budding in Beltrami which is always timed with yellows popping on our east facing hill. Found this sole one today and it's a bit dry but hoping a couple more will show in next few days. Unfortunately, the appearance of these is always on the tail end of the season which was very sparse this year. Will give it one more go this weekend as rain is forecast.


----------



## Dtails

had a nice night yesterday.. need Rain!


----------



## LoHaze

Think I’m calling her quits for the year. Found a few more nice size ones today. Came across one tree that had between 60-70 around it, unfortunately only about 10 or so were worth picking. Came across a couple other trees this year that had around 30 them but never got very big. Overall a pretty decent season, had a handful of meals and have a decent amount dehydrated. Could have been a great year if we didn’t get that cold snap and actually got some rain. Here’s some pics from today


----------



## PeachyHans

I went hunting and didn't have any luck finding morels again, but I found these!


----------



## Jwags

LoHaze said:


> Think I’m calling her quits for the year. Found a few more nice size ones today. Came across one tree that had between 60-70 around it, unfortunately only about 10 or so were worth picking. Came across a couple other trees this year that had around 30 them but never got very big. Overall a pretty decent season, had a handful of meals and have a decent amount dehydrated. Could have been a great year if we didn’t get that cold snap and actually got some rain. Here’s some pics from today
> View attachment 39783
> View attachment 39783
> View attachment 39784
> View attachment 39785
> View attachment 39786
> View attachment 39787


I like the one coming up through the hole in the bark. lol 👍


----------



## Jwags

Here’s a post on the Indiana thread I found interesting.


[IMG alt="jashroomer"]https://secure.gravatar.com/avatar/3a7e10e1811c356b0a5a8186ac42b5a8?s=96[/IMG]
*jashroomer*
·*Registered*
Joined May 2, 2014 
· 
346 Posts 
#1,044 · 10 h ago

So here's a discussion I had with my son. Our last giant year, finding trees loaded with hundreds of shrooms, was 2005, the year after our last cicada hatch. We wondered if the trillions of holes they leave behind allow for more aeration and hydration, and might help with creating some prime conditions the following year. Just a thought as I read posts and already long for next season.


----------



## jg010682

Were is all the rain we need this is bs. Just got back and went and checked one of my good spots and its entirely too dry. Didnt event find one shriveled up one. It raining a little here hopefully it will rain enough to get things going.


----------



## Jwags

jg010682 said:


> Were is all the rain we need this is bs. Just got back and went and checked one of my good spots and its entirely too dry. Didnt event find one shriveled up one. It raining a little here hopefully it will rain enough to get things going.


The rain is too late.
They’re not chia pets.


----------



## Jwags

Well this year was dry as a bone from La Niña.
The big storm last year blocked my favorite path, put a giant locust limb on my favorite sitting log and knocked down 6 trees that produced last year.
To top it off I popped something in my heel and hobbled through the woods leaning on a hickory stick, which isn’t always easy on a hillside deer trail.
I managed to pick just over 11 pounds, the worst year I’ve had since the mid 90’s.
I’m not complaining.
All in all, I had a blast. I didn’t get skunked a single time, ate a few batches, dried a few batches and gave some away. 

Still, I would have rather picked 50 lbs. lol 

here’s hoping for a MUCH better 2022.


----------



## jg010682

Jwags said:


> The rain is too late.
> They’re not chia pets.


There is still time i dont usually start finding them in my area untill the 20th i had to go back and look at the dates from pictures from years past but the 20th is about when they all started showing up


----------



## Jwags

jg010682 said:


> There is still time i dont usually start finding them in my area untill the 20th i had to go back and look at the dates from pictures from years past but the 20th is about when they all started showing up


I sure hope so. Our season was a bust. Everything started early. Still the season lasted almost 5 weeks. There was some rain the last week but it was too late.


----------



## tundraking

Jwags said:


> The rain is too late.
> They’re not chia pets.


I don’t think its too late. But you’re right, its not just about the rain, soil temps have to stay below 60 degrees. However, there's quite a big difference from central Iowa to Minneapolis to up into Canada. We have foragers on here throughout the whole spectrum. 
From what I’ve seen in my area and north 50 miles, are shady north spots have stayed cool and a lot I’ve checked have been fairly moist soil to even too wet in the lower spots. I’m getting a good soaking rain as we speak. So I’ll bet these spots are going to have flushes in the next few days. Then its going to warm up too much and that will be the end of new flushes here in Sherburne county. There should still be good pickin for at least a week though, possibly giants still being found memorial weekend. 
Thats just my long winded two cents though! Good luck out there everyone!


----------



## Mason

Jwags said:


> Well this year was dry as a bone from La Niña.
> The big storm last year blocked my favorite path, put a giant locust limb on my favorite sitting log and knocked down 6 trees that produced last year.
> To top it off I popped something in my heel and hobbled through the woods leaning on a hickory stick, which isn’t always easy on a hillside deer trail.
> I managed to pick just over 11 pounds, the worst year I’ve had since the mid 90’s.
> I’m not complaining.
> All in all, I had a blast. I didn’t get skunked a single time, ate a few batches, dried a few batches and gave some away.
> 
> Still, I would have rather picked 50 lbs. lol
> 
> here’s hoping for a MUCH better 2022.


One time i found 9 yellows. That was 5 years ago. I didn't see another morel until last year. I found a huge gray growing sideways under a piece of bark in mid june.this forum keeps me hunting, but its more like an exercise instructor!! I would love to find a fraction of what some of you find!!!


----------



## Mason

my one from last year, cant pin a date yet, but early june


----------



## Jwags

tundraking said:


> I don’t think its too late. But you’re right, its not just about the rain, soil temps have to stay below 60 degrees. However, theres quite a big difference from central Iowa to Minneapolis to the canada border. We have foragers on here throughout the whole spectrum.
> From what I’ve seen in my area and north 50 miles, are shady north spots have stayed cool and a lot I’ve checked have been fairly moist soil to even too wet in the lower spots. I’m getting a good soaking rain as we speak. So I’ll bet these spots are going to have flushes in the next few days. Then its going to warm up too much and that will be the end of new flushes here in Sherburne county. There should still be good pickin for at least a week though, possibly giants still being found memorial weekend.
> Thats just my long winded two cents though! Good luck out there everyone!


Yeah I should have been more specific. If you’re south of the cities the consensus seems to be that the season is screwed. 
We had early heat than cold. Soil temps went to the mid 50’s and dropped back below 50.

they never flushed right after that. Weird season for sure.


----------



## Dtails

I agree it's a goofy year... Think I'll be pick until June if memorial weekend is cooler and wet like they are saying... I've been watching some morels for 2 weeks now and they haven't grow... Some have already shriveled up and are moldy.. still manage to get a few pounds so far but few and far between


----------



## Jwags

Mason said:


> One time i found 9 yellows. That was 5 years ago. I didn't see another morel until last year. I found a huge gray growing sideways under a piece of bark in mid june.this forum keeps me hunting, but its more like an exercise instructor!! I would love to find a fraction of what some of you find!!!


It just takes hours in the woods. 
Keep looking.


----------



## morchella ed

PeachyHans said:


> Dang I'm so envious of the people finding dozens! I'm losing hope every time I venture out and I'm highly doubtful that I'll find my first morel this year. At least I'm picking up garbage while I'm out. 😅


Peachy Hans, I have a blog and I post a lot of useful info on how to find morels, ID elms, ideas for cooking mushrooms, etc. Take a look at that as it might be useful! Good luck!

https://www.mnforager.com/blog


----------



## tundraking

So I'm from SE MN on the edge of bluff country and go back every year to morel hunt. I haven't been down there yet, but I'm heading there this weekend to bring a camper down to my land. Talked to my Dad and they got a good 1/2 inch rain several days ago. I have a few tricks up my sleeve, so I'm gonna try and pull a morel out of a ravine... might be too late, but I'm a realistic optimist, so I'm gonna get some good exercise anyway!


----------



## Jwags

tundraking said:


> So I'm from SE MN on the edge of bluff country and go back every year to morel hunt. I haven't been down there yet, but I'm heading there this weekend to bring a camper down to my land. Talked to my Dad and they got a good 1/2 inch rain several days ago. I have a few tricks up my sleeve, so I'm gonna try and pull a morel out of a ravine... might be too late, but I'm a realistic optimist, so I'm gonna get some good exercise anyway!


Never say never! There’s a few still out there in the right micro climates and if not, it’s still great to spend a day in the woods!


----------



## PeachyHans

morchella ed said:


> Peachy Hans, I have a blog and I post a lot of useful info on how to find morels, ID elms, ideas for cooking mushrooms, etc. Take a look at that as it might be useful! Good luck!
> 
> BLOG | MN Forager


Thanks for the resources! I know what to look for but I think I'm just in the wrong areas. I didn't consider the soil types so that will be useful. The spot I have been in is very hilly, has a lot of decay overlaying hard packed soil, nearby wetlands, and tons of elms. Lots of pheasant backs to be found there. Unfortunately, this is tucked inside a very public area and if there are morels they may be getting picked before I get in there.


----------



## Jwags

Well urban sprawl just took a reliable 5lb honey hole from me.
Grrrrr.


----------



## MayMotherload

I'm thinking next week will be excellent, should be able to find some numbers of yellows. Fingers crossed.


----------



## MycoMania

Bit of a head scratcher year. Started strong here but have hiked 72.8 miles according to my app and only picked about 7 pounds. Left dozens and dozens that were rock hard. Many early to middle, prime areas just never produced around here. Dry and cold has been the word until now.

MN is almost always peaking around now. 

Im not giving up quite yet, this is our first real heat. Lots of temp readings in cool areas still low 50s at the 4 inch mark. Obviously another subpar year but Ill be heading out a few more times after this rain and warmth.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

Any recommendations on a thermometer? That is something that I have always wanted to get.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

Yesterday was the 1st time this season that I walked out of the woods empty handed. I went to a north faced slope. The forest floor was covered with leaf liter. Not much for growth. I felt the soil and it felt cold. I thought to myself, I need a thermometer. I still have hopes that this spot still has a chance to produce considering the conditions that I witnessed.


----------



## Chanterelle nut

Guys! the rain is too late go home!! stay indoors stay safe! 😜


----------



## Jwags

Chanterelle nut said:


> Guys! the rain is too late go home!! stay indoors stay safe! 😜


Let em look. It’s how they learn.


----------



## Chanterelle nut

Jwags said:


> Let em look. It’s how they learn.


no no, there is no morels go home, those things are poisonous any ways! JK north of the metro is going to explode!!!


----------



## Jwags

Chanterelle nut said:


> no no, there is no morels go home, those things are poisonous any ways! JK north of the metro is going to explode!!!


I don’t know about upstate, but anything south of the cities are done.


----------



## Jwags

Jwags said:


> I don’t know about upstate, but anything south of the cities are done.


There really should be separate threads for the different regions.
What’s true in Mankato doesn’t translate to whats happening in Brainerd.

On the Köppen climate classification, much of the southern third of Minnesota—roughly from the Twin Cities region southward—falls in the hot summer zone (Dfa), and the northern two-thirds of Minnesota falls in the warm summer zone (Dfb).


----------



## MycoMania

Jwags said:


> I don’t know about upstate, but anything south of the cities are done.


B.S.


----------



## MycoMania

bigrobshroommn said:


> Any recommendations on a thermometer? That is something that I have always wanted to get.


Just find a little el cheapo aquarium thermometer with a probe on Amazon, usually just $2 or $3. Use my 4 inch blade to pop a hole, stuff the probe in and there ya go. Reading in a minute or two.


----------



## Jwags

MycoMania said:


> B.S.


Go look. I won’t stop you. I hope you prove me wrong and fill your bag!


----------



## MycoMania

Jwags said:


> Go look. I won’t stop you. I hope you prove me wrong and fill your bag!


I live about 15 miles outside Mankato, I find em late May into early June regularly over the last 15 years hunting deep ravines. The only outliers are when there is no moisture or the ground heats up too fast. Ive hit dozens of spots where it hasnt even gotten warm enough for them to fruit but in the last 4 or 5 days. 

Maybe youre right, but my experience hunting this area tells me youre not.

Regardless, just takes one good tree to make a season and absolutely nothing with how this season has gone is signalling me to call it quits. The ground just got warm where it counts, and we are getting rain. A typical season (which this really hasnt fallen to far off of timeline wise) would just be getting good. I expect my east and north facing spots that normally dont produce until around the 25th will behave pretty typically.


----------



## Jwags

I’ve only hunted the Mankato area once years ago. I remember the fauna being on par with my spots I hunt in northern Iowa, which makes sense cuz it’s not that far away. My late spots in northern Iowa stopped producing over a week ago. Does that mean your spots are done? IDK for sure but common sense says that’s probably the case. 
Either way you don’t know if you don’t go!
Best of luck!


----------



## Chanterelle nut

my friends in northern Iowa were getting morels a whole month before we even see anything in the red wing area.....


----------



## Jwags

Chanterelle nut said:


> my friends in northern Iowa were getting morels a whole month before we even see anything in the red wing area.....


This was posted one week after my first finds in central Iowa.
Now I’ve only got 30 years of experience but I can’t recall ANY season that lasted more than 5 weeks.

Shroomtrooper 1
Shroomtrooper 1
·
Registered
Joined Apr 1, 2017 · 545 Posts
#125 · 1 mo ago

I found 4 small morels 2 days ago, hot micro climate. west of Twin cities So. facing on a hill. Fiddleheads just beginning.


----------



## Jwags

Chanterelle nut said:


> my friends in northern Iowa were getting morels a whole month before we even see anything in the red wing area.....


The driftless area is its own animal. It really should have its own thread. That said my friends in Lansing have called it quits for the year. They hunt the Mississippi valley from Dubuque north into Minnesota. I’m not sure if they get to red wing. I’ll have to ask.


----------



## Jwags

The asparagus pickers are working the ditches today.


----------



## Morelsrfun

I hunt in the kellogg to red wing region almost exclusively off of highway 61 on the various state lands that are within 20 miles of 61. I have had some very disappointing walks where i've found the older ones from the first pop but i've also found some fresh ones recently. I'm on my PC so cannot share the pictures from my phone. I talked with an old veteran who hunts his private land not even 15 minutes ago and he said yesterday he picked over 10 lbs of fresh ones on his property and that he feels our area still has a week or maybe two left depending how detrimental saturday's heat is for the soil temps. So like tundraking said, the northern slopes from midway up the hill to the bottoms have had enough moisture and have stayed cool enough to still flush. It may not be like our ideal years where you can kind of stumble through the woods and find a little batch of morels every 15-20 trees or so but in my experience this year is that if you are able to walk and put the miles on you should be rewarded. How this season plays out here in the next couple days or week or so will be fairly telling for future years when we run into similar conditions. I'm kind of excited either way to learn from the oddness of this years dry spell in our area. Either way I wouldn't give up, I always kick myself for maybe giving in early when there are still mushrooms to be hunted. Our season is only a small portion of the year so to give up days in the woods because of percieved lack of mushrooms is kind of silly (even though I do it every year). Going to force myself to keep hunting, hope everyone enjoys the rest of the season and finds some bigfoots!!!!


----------



## Bushwacker

I was down in Rushford and Houston area over the weekend trout fishing and morel hunting. We pulled 15 plus pounds easily off north facing slopes. All were prime or super fresh. Only took pics of first spot back at the truck. Mainly focused on fishing too.


----------



## Bushwacker

No idea how much a grocery bag full weights roughly but when we left home we had 3 bags full after feasting there. 
I've never weighted them before, any idea what a bag full would weight?


----------



## Bushwacker

Also I don't say much on forums but I'd like to say thanks to all that do. I've learned a ton, most of what I know about mushrooms here. So thanks again for all you that share your knowledge.


----------



## Jwags

Morelsrfun said:


> I hunt in the kellogg to red wing region almost exclusively off of highway 61 on the various state lands that are within 20 miles of 61. I have had some very disappointing walks where i've found the older ones from the first pop but i've also found some fresh ones recently. I'm on my PC so cannot share the pictures from my phone. I talked with an old veteran who hunts his private land not even 15 minutes ago and he said yesterday he picked over 10 lbs of fresh ones on his property and that he feels our area still has a week or maybe two left depending how detrimental saturday's heat is for the soil temps. So like tundraking said, the northern slopes from midway up the hill to the bottoms have had enough moisture and have stayed cool enough to still flush. It may not be like our ideal years where you can kind of stumble through the woods and find a little batch of morels every 15-20 trees or so but in my experience this year is that if you are able to walk and put the miles on you should be rewarded. How this season plays out here in the next couple days or week or so will be fairly telling for future years when we run into similar conditions. I'm kind of excited either way to learn from the oddness of this years dry spell in our area. Either way I wouldn't give up, I always kick myself for maybe giving in early when there are still mushrooms to be hunted. Our season is only a small portion of the year so to give up days in the woods because of percieved lack of mushrooms is kind of silly (even though I do it every year). Going to force myself to keep hunting, hope everyone enjoys the rest of the season and finds some bigfoots!!!!


Kudos to you guys that hunt the driftless area. I went a few years ago and it nearly kicked my ass. Those hill are huge. I was glad I quit smoking. lol 
I agree don’t quit till you’re ready to quit and don’t take advice from anonymous strangers online. 
There’s 3 very distinct regions in Minnesota (upstate, the driftless and the plains) and they are having 3 very different seasons from what I can glean from the posts.
Personally I can only speak for how the plains have produced this year and it appears to be over. Again, just my opinion. Every year is a learning experience.


----------



## Jwags

Bushwacker said:


> No idea how much a grocery bag full weights roughly but when we left home we had 3 bags full after feasting there.
> I've never weighted them before, any idea what a bag full would weight?


2-3 lbs


----------



## Trudee

Finding the bigfoots is exciting, even though I’d prefer the smaller ones for quality. The ones I got yesterday before the rain came in were nice, but the overnight rain made most that I saw today pretty soggy.

I’m headed to Colorado through Memorial Day Weekend, so I think I’m done with morel season. I almost got to 500 for the year, so I can’t complain for my second season (certain I would have done a small fraction of that without this forum). I hope this rain does wonders for the folks still looking; I’ll be following along.


----------



## Jwags

Trudee said:


> View attachment 39793
> View attachment 39794
> View attachment 39795
> 
> 
> Finding the bigfoots is exciting, even though I’d prefer the smaller ones for quality. The ones I got yesterday before the rain came in were nice, but the overnight rain made most that I saw today pretty soggy.
> 
> I’m headed to Colorado through Memorial Day Weekend, so I think I’m done with morel season. I almost got to 500 for the year, so I can’t complain for my second season (certain I would have done a small fraction of that without this forum). I hope this rain does wonders for the folks still looking; I’ll be following along.


My nephew lives in Denver.
He said burn morels are coming up in the 7500-8500 elevations right now.


----------



## buckthornman

Well if you can't find a mushroom 🍄 today! I'm sorry... Basket weaving is always available. Sorry to be artificial ignorance.but...today was a good day. If you have a notion please go look tomorrow... Please. Back to the thorn!✌🏻


----------



## North3614

Jwags said:


> Go look. I won’t stop you. I hope you prove me wrong and fill your bag!





buckthornman said:


> Well if you can't find a mushroom 🍄 today! I'm sorry... Basket weaving is always available. Sorry to be artificial ignorance.but...today was a good day. If you have a notion please go look tomorrow... Please. Back to the thorn!✌🏻


 it's rare to find an antler but to find a set almost overlapping each other is really cool


----------



## North3614

North3614 said:


> it's rare to find an antler but to find a set almost overlapping each other is really cool
> View attachment 39799


Crap put wrong name on my phone app this is shroomtrooper


----------



## buckthornman

North3614 said:


> Crap put wrong name on my phone app this is shroomtrooper


LMAO 🤣


----------



## Old Elm

North3614 said:


> Crap put wrong name on my phone app this is shroomtrooper


We just figured you were up to your ushual tricks & had gone under cover - sneaky guy that you are. 🤣


----------



## bigrobshroommn

North3614 said:


> it's rare to find an antler but to find a set almost overlapping each other is really cool
> View attachment 39799


Nice find. I also found my 1st shed this season. Doing some break time foraging? Using a ball cap. Those morels look nice and fresh. Hopefully hitting the woods tomorrow to find me some freshies. Mom’s funeral today. No time today or yesterday.


----------



## MayMotherload

Found around 20 big yellows today that were rotten, had the stink and we're fallen over. The silver lining is that I found 3 absolutely prime trees for the next couple years.


----------



## Wendelina

Found a big ol' water logged single today, so at least I'm not skunked for the season. Hopefully this means I'll find more this weekend!


----------



## tundraking

bigrobshroommn said:


> Nice find. I also found my 1st shed this season. Doing some break time foraging? Using a ball cap. Those morels look nice and fresh. Hopefully hitting the woods tomorrow to find me some freshies. Mom’s funeral today. No time today or yesterday.


Dude... Your Mom... So sorry to hear the news. Wish you and your family the best. May the morel spirits be by your side.


----------



## Jwags

buckthornman said:


> Well if you can't find a mushroom 🍄 today! I'm sorry... Basket weaving is always available. Sorry to be artificial ignorance.but...today was a good day. If you have a notion please go look tomorrow... Please. Back to the thorn!✌🏻


My pantry is full.
My belly is full.
Basket weaving sounds like a nice break.


----------



## Wendelina

Jwags said:


> My pantry is full.
> My belly is full.
> Basket weaving sounds like a nice break.


Don't make us hate you like that 😂


----------



## Jwags

Wendelina said:


> Don't make us hate you like that 😂


It was a LOT of hours in the woods. 
I’m tired. 😂


----------



## Chanterelle nut

Going out there today!! ill keep you guys posted.


----------



## Wendelina

Jwags said:


> It was a LOT of hours in the woods.
> I’m tired. 😂


I hear ya!! The miles!!😂


----------



## Wendelina

Chanterelle nut said:


> Going out there today!! ill keep you guys posted.


Good luck!🍄🍀


----------



## Old Elm




----------



## PeachyHans

Rehydrated morels, sliced garlic, fiddleheads, spices, all cooking in bacon grease! I cook the rehydrated shrooms relatively whole so they don't burn.


----------



## Mason

I wish i had the time some of you have. Gotta get my $hit done, so i can hunt the summer shrooms!!!! I can find them!!


----------



## Chanterelle nut

Well put me in the boards, my honey hole didn't disappoint.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

bigrobshroommn said:


> Nice find. I also found my 1st shed this season. Doing some break time foraging? Using a ball cap. Those morels look nice and fresh. Hopefully hitting the woods tomorrow to find me some freshies. Mom’s funeral today. No time today or yesterday.


so sorry about your mother, god bless


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Trudee said:


> View attachment 39793
> View attachment 39794
> View attachment 39795
> 
> 
> Finding the bigfoots is exciting, even though I’d prefer the smaller ones for quality. The ones I got yesterday before the rain came in were nice, but the overnight rain made most that I saw today pretty soggy.
> 
> I’m headed to Colorado through Memorial Day Weekend, so I think I’m done with morel season. I almost got to 500 for the year, so I can’t complain for my second season (certain I would have done a small fraction of that without this forum). I hope this rain does wonders for the folks still looking; I’ll be following along.


wow


----------



## Dtails

dam skunk is still pretty protective over this spot... almost got sprayed again 😂😃 . My wife would of killed me twice


----------



## PeachyHans

Dtails said:


> dam skunk is still pretty protective over this spot... almost got sprayed again 😂😃 . My wife would of killed me twice


Does it have a den there? They're typically not aggressive and readily move along. Startling them is the worst you can do though, as I'm sure you know! 😂I'm constantly talking to myself/plants/critters so that I can avoid sneaking up on anything. I look like I may be a bit funny in the head, but I've never had any close calls with wildlife or fellow forest folks.


----------



## AIM

MPLS MN dry as hell. Hope more pop this week!


----------



## Rumbly in my tumbly

i_heart_shrooms said:


> Hello fellow foragers. Another year of wandering the woods, breathing the fresh air, lost in thought while searching for those elusive, delicious aliens that grow from the ground. I can't wait! The dreams are beginning to occur for me as well...
> 
> As with the usual elm tree hunting in the Southern portion of the state, I'm planning on taking a trip up to the North-central regions in search of the elusive black morel. I've never found one before so I'm hoping to finally discover some this year.
> 
> Anyone have any tips on what type of areas to look in? I've heard they grow near living aspen/poplar trees and in recently logged/clear-cut areas.


Logging trails were good for me.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

Well that is a wrap for me. Found a few good and a bunch expired. Listened to the landowner’s sigthing from Tuesday and could not locate. Worked my way back around the 95 acres to where I found the expired flush and found my bigs! Also found what I believe is am Oyster. Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

Good luck to all! Cya next year!


----------



## bigrobshroommn

Jordan. Flat and deep BTW.


----------



## MycoMania

Mason said:


> I wish i had the time some of you have. Gotta get my $hit done, so i can hunt the summer shrooms!!!! I can find them!!
> View attachment 39832
> View attachment 39832


Absolutely cannot wait.


----------



## MN_Morel

Spent 6 hours in lots of different Beltrami poplar groves this morning. Nothing. Local guide tells me it's a good year but apparently I still have no idea how to hunt them! 😀


----------



## MycoMania

Quick hike today, literally retraced my steps from Tuesday. On Tues there was nothing in these areas, all north and east faces. Went from too dry to too much rain, left at least a hundred waterlogged, or moldy, or beaten to piss shrooms in the ground.


----------



## MycoMania

bigrobshroommn said:


> Well that is a wrap for me. Found a few good and a bunch expired. Listened to the landowner’s sigthing from Tuesday and could not locate. Worked my way back around the 95 acres to where I found the expired flush and found my bigs! Also found what I believe is am Oyster. Please correct me if I am wrong.
> Jordan. Flat and deep BTW.


Oysters for sure, you stay in the SW Metro area? We may have some of the same stomping grounds if you come south into Lesueur County and that area.


----------



## MycoMania

Bushwacker said:


> I was down in Rushford and Houston area over the weekend trout fishing and morel hunting. We pulled 15 plus pounds easily off north facing slopes. All were prime or super fresh. Only took pics of first spot back at the truck. Mainly focused on fishing too.
> View attachment 39792


I need to move back out that way, SE Mn is by far the best hunting in the state.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

MycoMania said:


> Oysters for sure, you stay in the SW Metro area? We may have some of the same stomping grounds if you come south into Lesueur County and that area.


Yes I live in Rice. I usually look around here Le Seuer and Scott. That was a new spot that I scored to hunt and am learning about. Its outside of Jordan in Scott. Not Hennepin as much now that I dont work up that way.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

Any tips on how to prepare the oysters?


----------



## bigrobshroommn

MycoMania said:


> Oysters for sure, you stay in the SW Metro area? We may have some of the same stomping grounds if you come south into Lesueur County and that area.


Maybe next year team up for a search!


----------



## bigrobshroommn




----------



## MycoMania

bigrobshroommn said:


> Yes I live in Rice. I usually look around here Le Seuer and Scott. That was a new spot that I scored to hunt and am learning about. Its outside of Jordan in Scott. Not Hennepin as much now that I dont work up that way.


If you havent tried them before Id dry sautee until all the liquid is gone then add fat of choice until they get a decent sear on them. 

Im mainly hunting Nicollett, Lesueur, Rice and little bit of Waseca counties this year.


----------



## MycoMania

bigrobshroommn said:


> Maybe next year team up for a search!


Im down, Ive been going it alone for the past decade. Ive had some people come along to try it out, the reaction is invariably, "well that was cool, but Im never doing that again." It seems like the typical outsiders impression is a dainty walk through the woods on a well manicured trail while mushrooms magically jump into your bag.


----------



## PeachyHans

I got nothing today and passed out from the heat. Not good!  Stay hydrated, foragers!


----------



## bigrobshroommn

MycoMania said:


> If you havent tried them before Id dry sautee until all the liquid is gone then add fat of choice until they get a decent sear on them.
> 
> Im mainly hunting Nicollett, Lesueur, Rice and little bit of Waseca counties this year.


I have brought and introduced others as well. 1st time got stopped and dumped by a 3 rivers ranger. It was my Brother with. Bad experience in a honey hole. Tried again a few years ago and the guy whined the whole time about walking and hiking too much. The past few seasons I have been trying to get my kids into it. They can only go so far / so deep, then they are spent. I usually roll solo also. I just think it would be neat to hook up with a fellow die hard. Timing for April/May/June is tough for me since I decided to have all of my children and wife’s birthday in the small window of time that we get to find these illusive things. Whatever. I use what ever spare free time that I have for this passion of mine.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

It gets even better. I stopped and got some steaks on my way home from todays find. I took the 3 Ribeyes and marinated them with a little worcestershire sauce and left them on the stove while I began some neglected chores. Well as I was gathering charcoal and news paper to start the grill my wifes says “what is this from the kitchen”. The pieces of styrofoam to pack the steaks were laying on the floor. 9 month puppy/dog ate 3 ribeyes. The price of his 2 months supply of food. He is in his kennel now. Pretty much ruined my day.


----------



## MycoMania

PeachyHans said:


> I got nothing today and passed out from the heat. Not good!  Stay hydrated, foragers!


Be careful, hope youre alright!


----------



## MycoMania

bigrobshroommn said:


> It gets even better. I stopped and got some steaks on my way home from todays find. I took the 3 Ribeyes and marinated them with a little worcestershire sauce and left them on the stove while I began some neglected chores. Well as I was gathering charcoal and news paper to start the grill my wifes says “what is this from the kitchen”. The pieces of styrofoam to pack the steaks were laying on the floor. 9 month puppy/dog ate 3 ribeyes. The price of his 2 months supply of food. He is in his kennel now. Pretty much ruined my day.


I have no words.....


----------



## Jwags

bigrobshroommn said:


> It gets even better. I stopped and got some steaks on my way home from todays find. I took the 3 Ribeyes and marinated them with a little worcestershire sauce and left them on the stove while I began some neglected chores. Well as I was gathering charcoal and news paper to start the grill my wifes says “what is this from the kitchen”. The pieces of styrofoam to pack the steaks were laying on the floor. 9 month puppy/dog ate 3 ribeyes. The price of his 2 months supply of food. He is in his kennel now. Pretty much ruined my day.


At least the morels are safe.


----------



## mntammy

Just under 2 lbs. our late spot. Going back again tomorrow or Monday to see what we missed


----------



## Mason

Welp.... Scattered t storms for sure. Rained west and south and north, but norther douglas county is still high and dry. Even the pheasant backs look dry. And no sign of oysters yet. The good winter stock from last year is gone. I might have to go to the grocery store to find mushrooms 😞


----------



## Jacob6464

bigrobshroommn said:


> I have brought and introduced others as well. 1st time got stopped and dumped by a 3 rivers ranger. It was my Brother with. Bad experience in a honey hole. Tried again a few years ago and the guy whined the whole time about walking and hiking too much. The past few seasons I have been trying to get my kids into it. They can only go so far / so deep, then they are spent. I usually roll solo also. I just think it would be neat to hook up with a fellow die hard. Timing for April/May/June is tough for me since I decided to have all of my children and wife’s birthday in the small window of time that we get to find these illusive things. Whatever. I use what ever spare free time that I have for this passion of mine.


Makes sense. I looking for em at elm creek to find out that three rivers parks don’t allow any type of foraging. It was amusing when this person went on about the electric fence they put up to keep a black bear and her cubs away from a bee hive... and gave me shit for trying to find some fungus because it’s “ taking food from the animals” Oh well, I guess I’ll stick to state parks, private land and others. I’ll be staying far away from three rivers parks.


----------



## Jacob6464

I must say though., “elm creek” seemed promising just because of the name hahaha


----------



## PeachyHans

Jacob6464 said:


> I must say though., “elm creek” seemed promising just because of the name hahaha


Elm creek seems and looks promising but there are only pheasant backs in there (sometimes). People who ignore the rules are picking it clean. I see their tracks when I'm in there picking up garbage


----------



## PeachyHans

Mason said:


> Welp.... Scattered t storms for sure. Rained west and south and north, but norther douglas county is still high and dry. Even the pheasant backs look dry. And no sign of oysters yet. The good winter stock from last year is gone. I might have to go to the grocery store to find mushrooms 😞


I'm also finding my shrooms at the store or online. Prices are pretty crazy this year!


----------



## MN_Morel

Another nice looking yellow from our hill out front (Beltrami.) The marker of a season winding down.

Also found these two pheasant backs - a first for me up north. Left them, though, as they were quite large and pores open.


----------



## Dtails

PeachyHans said:


> Does it have a den there? They're typically not aggressive and readily move along. Startling them is the worst you can do though, as I'm sure you know! 😂I'm constantly talking to myself/plants/critters so that I can avoid sneaking up on anything. I look like I may be a bit funny in the head, but I've never had any close calls with wildlife or fellow forest folks.


I've looked for a den but nothing... But I did notice a few turkey nests in that area too... Tried to spook him but one nest is ripped up already....


----------



## tundraking

Found these this weekend in Wabasha county. All morels found south facing hills. Nothing on north facing ravines that I hit up. Tons of oysters, but these were the only fresh ones, and a sea of ramps that were already turned yellow. Grabbed a few big bulbs.


----------



## buckthornman

All over but the crying. Hope you all had a good Morel 2021. God bless y'all. Buckthornman.


----------



## Jwags

tundraking said:


> Found these this weekend in Wabasha county. All morels found south facing hills. Nothing on north facing ravines that I hit up. Tons of oysters, but these were the only fresh ones, and a sea of ramps that were already turned yellow. Grabbed a few big bulbs.
> View attachment 39861
> View attachment 39862
> View attachment 39863


I have that same dog zapper. lol


----------



## bigrobshroommn




----------



## bigrobshroommn

Who ever posted this recipe. I just wanted to say thanks! I took a screen of it and tried it tonight. I was delicious. I searched and searched and couldnt find you thread to actually reply to it. Thank you. It was great.


----------



## Chanterelle nut

I still give it one more weekend up here, cold front with rain coming, should give the season a last chance.


----------



## shroomsearcher

MycoMania said:


> Im down, Ive been going it alone for the past decade. Ive had some people come along to try it out, the reaction is invariably, "well that was cool, but Im never doing that again." It seems like the typical outsiders impression is a dainty walk through the woods on a well manicured trail while mushrooms magically jump into your bag.


And so proceeds the "wussification" of America! Nobody has to "work" any more! 



bigrobshroommn said:


> It gets even better. I stopped and got some steaks on my way home from todays find. I took the 3 Ribeyes and marinated them with a little worcestershire sauce and left them on the stove while I began some neglected chores. Well as I was gathering charcoal and news paper to start the grill my wifes says “what is this from the kitchen”. The pieces of styrofoam to pack the steaks were laying on the floor. 9 month puppy/dog ate 3 ribeyes. The price of his 2 months supply of food. He is in his kennel now. Pretty much ruined my day.


I'm surpised at you. You have a pup and yet don't seem to understand that dogs will always act in what they feel to be their best self interest. Which is to eat those ribeyes! If you want to thaw and season meat around dogs you had better put them in the microwave! Or someplace where they can't get to them!


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

bigrobshroommn said:


> I have brought and introduced others as well. 1st time got stopped and dumped by a 3 rivers ranger. It was my Brother with. Bad experience in a honey hole. Tried again a few years ago and the guy whined the whole time about walking and hiking too much. The past few seasons I have been trying to get my kids into it. They can only go so far / so deep, then they are spent. I usually roll solo also. I just think it would be neat to hook up with a fellow die hard. Timing for April/May/June is tough for me since I decided to have all of my children and wife’s birthday in the small window of time that we get to find these illusive things. Whatever. I use what ever spare free time that I have for this passion of mine.


I'm game for a paired hunt next season. I have the same problem with people who are curious, they get too tired or don't understand how seriously I take it. 8 hour days in the woods hiking 10-15 miles.


----------



## Mason

bigrobshroommn said:


> Well that is a wrap for me. Found a few good and a bunch expired. Listened to the landowner’s sigthing from Tuesday and could not locate. Worked my way back
> around the 95 acres to where I found the expired flush and found my bigs! Also found what I believe is am Oyster. Please correct me if I am wrong.
> View attachment 39840
> View attachment 39841
> View attachment 39839


Nice!!! And yes those are oysters! Get them before the bugs do!!!


----------



## Mason

i_heart_shrooms said:


> I'm game for a paired hunt next season. I have the same problem with people who are curious, they get too tired or don't understand how seriously I take it. 8 hour days in the woods hiking 10-15 miles.


Wow!! 8 hrs!!! That is a haul!!!


----------



## PeachyHans

i_heart_shrooms said:


> I'm game for a paired hunt next season. I have the same problem with people who are curious, they get too tired or don't understand how seriously I take it. 8 hour days in the woods hiking 10-15 miles.


Oof... Throw in some snack breaks and maybe I could do it 😅


----------



## Willow65

Chanterelle nut said:


> Ok i already had two dreams about morels, is time to get the forum rolling!
> All the snow we had should get things ready for a nice start


It was a beautiful muggy day here in SE MN i found 5 pounds of some absolute beauties today, so they are a poppin'


----------



## MycoMania

i_heart_shrooms said:


> I'm game for a paired hunt next season. I have the same problem with people who are curious, they get too tired or don't understand how seriously I take it. 8 hour days in the woods hiking 10-15 miles.


Yeah, I load up with water and high calorie snacks and just go. Coolers in car in case bags fill up. Really only breaks are driving between areas.


----------



## MycoMania

Willow65 said:


> It was a beautiful muggy day here in SE MN i found 5 pounds of some absolute beauties today, so they are a poppin'


In spite of all the weather issues you guys really are having a decent season out that way. Ive busted my ass for not much this year. Hoping to get out another time or two, have some real sweet ravine riddled areas that tend to be gangbusters if you brave them.


----------



## Jwags

PeachyHans said:


> Oof... Throw in some snack breaks and maybe I could do it 😅


A friend of mine asked all season to go with me. We got together to hunt my second best honey hole. 3 hours in and he was ready to quit. He asked which way to the car. I pointed to a saddle in the ridge and told him to take the trail over it. I talked to him later that day. He had gotten lost on his way out.


----------



## Chanterelle nut

Ha!!?? group hunts.... you guys are crazy. in a more serious note, if we keep this humidity up, is going to be a great summer edibles season!!


----------



## PeachyHans

Chanterelle nut said:


> Ha!!?? group hunts.... you guys are crazy. in a more serious note, if we keep this humidity up, is going to be a great summer edibles season!!


Is there another active forum for those somewhere? This one is fun and I wish it wasn't limited to morels.


----------



## jg010682

PeachyHans said:


> Is there another active forum for those somewhere? This one is fun and I wish it wasn't limited to morels.


Yep it will show up in the minnesota forums soon as someone makes one


----------



## Chanterelle nut

PeachyHans said:


> Is there another active forum for those somewhere? This one is fun and I wish it wasn't limited to morels.


we usually create one when times come near, we still have to squish one more week of morels. after that oysters and chickens get the most attention and then the real mushrooms come!! the chanterelles! no more spongy disgusting morels.... (dont forget the boletes)


----------



## Morelsrfun

I would definitely meet up with someone to walk some state land somewhere. I have a few friends and a brother I go with but outside of my brother not many are willing to go for 4+ hours and get that deep in the woods. I like walking in a pair when climbing the slopes down here for a couple reasons. Injuries are a possibility and each time I go out I feel like I was close to rolling an ankle at best and who knows when you break an ankle or a leg or something like that. Also I like having another person to walk a different elevation that’s parallel to the line I’m walking. I think it helps discover the pattern of the morel in relation to which elevation they are growing on. So next year I would gladly take someone to some of my generic high traveled areas if they wanted. Weekdays are best in my area because then you are typically only battling the locals at that point.


----------



## Jwags

Morelsrfun said:


> I would definitely meet up with someone to walk some state land somewhere. I have a few friends and a brother I go with but outside of my brother not many are willing to go for 4+ hours and get that deep in the woods. I like walking in a pair when climbing the slopes down here for a couple reasons. Injuries are a possibility and each time I go out I feel like I was close to rolling an ankle at best and who knows when you break an ankle or a leg or something like that. Also I like having another person to walk a different elevation that’s parallel to the line I’m walking. I think it helps discover the pattern of the morel in relation to which elevation they are growing on. So next year I would gladly take someone to some of my generic high traveled areas if they wanted. Weekdays are best in my area because then you are typically only battling the locals at that point.


For me it so hard to find the time for a generic hunt during season. I have more spots that produce mushrooms than I have time to get to. My main honey hole takes 4 days to hunt. 5 if I go into what I call the skankhole. It’s a mess of honeysuckle and multi flora rose. There’s mushrooms in there but you work for them. I didn’t go in this year. It’s only worth it on a boom year. My second best spot takes 2 days to go through. It doesn’t leave much time although I do make it a point to hunt one new spot every year. Mostly because I like walking into a woods I don’t know and just explore it.


----------



## Jwags

Speaking of getting hurt. I was climbing a hill I’ve climbed dozens of times. I get almost to the top when I stepped wrong and heard a pop in my heel. I went down. I sat there for a few minutes and slowly got up. I couldn’t put weight on my heel. I made my way up to the top where I found a log and sat down and drank some water thinking I’ve totally screwed my self. I see a hickory so I hobbled over and found a decent stick I made into a staff. About that time my wife calls and I tell her what happened. She of course told me to get out of the woods. I say I will. I know an easier trail down the hill a little ways from where I was. I start hobbling towards it when I hit the first tee for a dozen or so nice yellows. About 30 feet away was another tree with another 10. Then I hit a scrub for 3.
Needless to say it took over 4 hours for me to “find” that easier trail. Funny how picking takes your mind off of things.
The next morning I thought my season was over. By 8 I had some Tylenol and by 10 I was packing for a “short” hunt. I hobbled into the woods at noon. I came out at dark. 
My wife called me an idiot. lol


----------



## kb

Jwags said:


> For me it so hard to find the time for a generic hunt during season. I have more spots that produce mushrooms than I have time to get to. My main honey hole takes 4 days to hunt. 5 if I go into what I call the skankhole. It’s a mess of honeysuckle and multi flora rose. There’s mushrooms in there but you work for them. I didn’t go in this year. It’s only worth it on a boom year. My second best spot takes 2 days to go through. It doesn’t leave much time although I do make it a point to hunt one new spot every year. Mostly because I like walking into a woods I don’t know and just explore it.


Honeysuckle and the dreaded MFR. Man I don't blame you for not going in except on bumper years. Hope your spots stay your spots. Used to be if you walked over a mile into the bush you lost 95 percent or more of the crowd. I still don't have problems in the steep river bluffs down here in MO. but the bottoms crawl with humans. I get your exploring new spots, I spend most of the fall walking places to stay in shape and find new morel spots.


----------



## PeachyHans

My boss told me today that his farm property is loaded with morels and they had to install all sorts of fences, alarms, cameras, etc...because pickers would go in and damage the fences/gates/locks and cattle would escape. I asked if I could harvest next year to solve the problem 😂


----------



## Jwags

kb said:


> Honeysuckle and the dreaded MFR. Man I don't blame you for not going in except on bumper years. Hope your spots stay your spots. Used to be if you walked over a mile into the bush you lost 95 percent or more of the crowd. I still don't have problems in the steep river bluffs down here in MO. but the bottoms crawl with humans. I get your exploring new spots, I spend most of the fall walking places to stay in shape and find new morel spots.


It’s in deep and hard to get to. I’ve worked it for 30 years. I know where every mushroom is and when in the season they’ll pop. I’ve had a few people wander in over the years and they may have hit a tree or two but if you know how to work it you’ll hit 25 or 30 trees each trip in.
And if they came in behind me, they’re screwed. lol


----------



## jg010682

found about 7 that were still good. One spot i pick 2 and left about 15 dried up ones. Not starting out verry good up here probably not going to be a verry good year for me.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

shroomsearcher said:


> And so proceeds the "wussification" of America! Nobody has to "work" any more!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surpised at you. You have a pup and yet don't seem to understand that dogs will always act in what they feel to be their best self interest. Which is to eat those ribeyes! If you want to thaw and season meat around dogs you had better put them in the microwave! Or someplace where they can't get to them!


Yup learning. Half Lab Aussie shepard. Last dog we had was years ago. The size of my foot. Learning big dogs for sure, the hard way.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

MycoMania said:


> Yeah, I load up with water and high calorie snacks and just go. Coolers in car in case bags fill up. Really only breaks are driving between areas.


Cant forget a few high calories beers. Cant have one until your first find.


MycoMania said:


> In spite of all the weather issues you guys really are having a decent season out that way. Ive busted my ass for not much this year. Hoping to get out another time or two, have some real sweet ravine riddled areas that tend to be gangbusters if you brave them.
> [/QUOTE





Morelsrfun said:


> I would definitely meet up with someone to walk some state land somewhere. I have a few friends and a brother I go with but outside of my brother not many are willing to go for 4+ hours and get that deep in the woods. I like walking in a pair when climbing the slopes down here for a couple reasons. Injuries are a possibility and each time I go out I feel like I was close to rolling an ankle at best and who knows when you break an ankle or a leg or something like that. Also I like having another person to walk a different elevation that’s parallel to the line I’m walking. I think it helps discover the pattern of the morel in relation to which elevation they are growing on. So next year I would gladly take someone to some of my generic high traveled areas if they wanted. Weekdays are best in my area because then you are typically only battling the locals at that point.


That is what the pros do. I had a 9 lb haul up here in Rice Co. 3 hrs 10 acres. The perfect storm. I finally found a buyer and met with some pros/commercial hunters. They followed the season starting way south (AR/MO). Met them in Wabasha. They flew morels out daily. Those bluffs can be a challenge. 3/4/500 foot inclines, rattlers, rocks, slides etc.. When i first got in to Morel hunting it was in SE MN. Mostly Houston and Winona Counties. It is definitely safer and smarter to pair/group up. I have a few spots down there that I still remember from over 10 years ago. Only if I had the knowledge and all of you on the internet now back then. Blah, Blah, Blah..... respect those Bluffs.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

Best of luck to all the die hards still at’er. Day 1 of a 12 day work streak and just did a 13 hr day. So my season is over unless I stumble upon some while out working.


----------



## Morelsrfun

I came home empty yesterday, and I even went further north than I typically do. Some are still telling me there is another pop coming but with the heat, i'm afraid that means you really have to get deep. The woods are already pretty thick in my neck of the woods and the mosquitos are definitely active. I suppose I'll take another run or two at her yet but i'm starting to lose that confidence. When the confidence goes, thats the beginning of the end for this guy. Someone tell me its ok and they are still finding them


----------



## treebeardlennon

Hit some private property on Sunday out in Rice County SW of Dundas and found a lot of bigfoots all on north slopes. I don't like their texture so I left all that I found. Got absolutely dumped on halfway through my hunt. My boots still ain't dry. 

It was a weird, but decent season for me. Had to work harder than usual, and when I'd find a tree there was either one or two, or 50+, with a couple trees producing 100+. Found my first greys on 4/24, first yellows on 4/25, first bigfoots on 5/8, first rotten patch on 5/9, and my last find on 5/23.

Looking forward to summer shrooms! Happy hunting!


----------



## Jwags

treebeardlennon said:


> Hit some private property on Sunday out in Rice County SW of Dundas and found a lot of bigfoots all on north slopes. I don't like their texture so I left all that I found. Got absolutely dumped on halfway through my hunt. My boots still ain't dry.
> 
> It was a weird, but decent season for me. Had to work harder than usual, and when I'd find a tree there was either one or two, or 50+, with a couple trees producing 100+. Found my first greys on 4/24, first yellows on 4/25, first bigfoots on 5/8, first rotten patch on 5/9, and my last find on 5/23.
> 
> Looking forward to summer shrooms! Happy hunting!
> View attachment 39880


Any time I’ve ever hit bigfoots it’s been on red elm. Never on a white elm. I’m curious as to what kind of trees you were finding them on.


----------



## jg010682

What exactly is a red elm? As far as i know we have American Chinese slippery and rock elm.


----------



## Jwags

jg010682 said:


> What exactly is a red elm? As far as i know we have American Chinese slippery and rock elm.


A red elm is a slippery elm


----------



## kb

Jwags said:


> Any time I’ve ever hit bigfoots it’s been on red elm. Never on a white elm. I’m curious as to what kind of trees you were finding them on.


There is a winged elm also from S. Mo. to the south.


----------



## kb

bigrobshroommn said:


> Cant forget a few high calories beers. Cant have one until your first find.
> 
> 
> That is what the pros do. I had a 9 lb haul up here in Rice Co. 3 hrs 10 acres. The perfect storm. I finally found a buyer and met with some pros/commercial hunters. They followed the season starting way south (AR/MO). Met them in Wabasha. They flew morels out daily. Those bluffs can be a challenge. 3/4/500 foot inclines, rattlers, rocks, slides etc.. When i first got in to Morel hunting it was in SE MN. Mostly Houston and Winona Counties. It is definitely safer and smarter to pair/group up. I have a few spots down there that I still remember from over 10 years ago. Only if I had the knowledge and all of you on the internet now back then. Blah, Blah, Blah..... respect those Bluffs.


I hear you guys on finding someone anal enough to take on a real shroom hunt. I am over 60 now and only have a couple folks that will do a dawn to dark hunt. Let alone if I tell them we may have a 300 - 400 mile drive tossed in. Plus no guarantee to a big pay off. Hence most hunts are on my own. It definitely helps to find the big patches to have 2 or 3 folks who know what they are doing spread out and stay in contact. The pros are headed west now into the mountains. And if a person has never hunted the bluffs unless they are young you best leave them home. I have some big ones down here on the Mighty Mizzou, the ones up in the driftless area are twice the size. We have more snakes though.


----------



## Jwags

jg010682 said:


> What exactly is a red elm? As far as i know we have American Chinese slippery and rock elm.


There’s also the Siberian elm, also known as a dwarf elm or scrub elm.


----------



## PeachyHans

Jwags said:


> There’s also the Siberian elm, also known as a dwarf elm or scrub elm.


My least favorite tree... It's an invasive nightmare.


----------



## Jwags

PeachyHans said:


> My least favorite tree... It's an invasive nightmare.


They throw mushrooms like crazy.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Jwags said:


> There’s also the Siberian elm, also known as a dwarf elm or scrub elm.





bigrobshroommn said:


> It gets even better. I stopped and got some steaks on my way home from todays find. I took the 3 Ribeyes and marinated them with a little worcestershire sauce and left them on the stove while I began some neglected chores. Well as I was gathering charcoal and news paper to start the grill my wifes says “what is this from the kitchen”. The pieces of styrofoam to pack the steaks were laying on the floor. 9 month puppy/dog ate 3 ribeyes. The price of his 2 months supply of food. He is in his kennel now. Pretty much ruined my day.


Ah memories'


----------



## PeachyHans

Jwags said:


> They throw mushrooms like crazy.


Maybe I'll dump some spores on the one invading my yard...for science!


----------



## Jwags

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Ah memories'


Ouch. lol


----------



## Jwags

PeachyHans said:


> Maybe I'll dump some spores on the one invading my yard...for science!


Can’t hurt! lol


----------



## Mason

Chanterelle nut said:


> we usually create one when times come near, we still have to squish one more week of morels. after that oysters and chickens get the most attention and then the real mushrooms come!! the chanterelles! no more spongy disgusting morels.... (dont forget the boletes)


I can't wait 😁


----------



## Mason

Jwags said:


> There’s also the Siberian elm, also known as a dwarf elm or scrub elm.


A lot of people call them chinese elm. But you are right they are siberian.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

PeachyHans said:


> Maybe I'll dump some spores on the one invading my yard...for science!


Do it!


----------



## Jwags

Mason said:


> A lot of people call them chinese elm. But you are right they are siberian.


Yep. The real Chinese elm is actually a nice tree.


----------



## MayMotherload

Chanterelle nut said:


> we usually create one when times come near, we still have to squish one more week of morels. after that oysters and chickens get the most attention and then the real mushrooms come!! the chanterelles! no more spongy disgusting morels.... (dont forget the boletes)


I love chanterelles and boletes. Chickens are overrated in my opinion, they just don't do it for me.


----------



## tundraking

Jwags said:


> Any time I’ve ever hit bigfoots it’s been on red elm. Never on a white elm. I’m curious as to what kind of trees you were finding them on.


Red elm, white elm, it doesn't matter. I found one last weekend over a foot tall under a white elm. Last week I found 2 under aspens, and a couple more under a wild apple. So, at least up here its not that specific.


----------



## Jwags

tundraking said:


> Red elm, white elm, it doesn't matter. I found one last weekend over a foot tall under a white elm. Last week I found 2 under aspens, and a couple more under a wild apple. So, at least up here its not that specific.


Good to know. It must just be coincidence then. 🤷


----------



## kb

bigrobshroommn said:


> Cant forget a few high calories beers. Cant have one until your first find.
> 
> 
> That is what the pros do. I had a 9 lb haul up here in Rice Co. 3 hrs 10 acres. The perfect storm. I finally found a buyer and met with some pros/commercial hunters. They followed the season starting way south (AR/MO). Met them in Wabasha. They flew morels out daily. Those bluffs can be a challenge. 3/4/500 foot inclines, rattlers, rocks, slides etc.. When i first got in to Morel hunting it was in SE MN. Mostly Houston and Winona Counties. It is definitely safer and smarter to pair/group up. I have a few spots down there that I still remember from over 10 years ago. Only if I had the knowledge and all of you on the internet now back then. Blah, Blah, Blah..... respect those Bluffs.


3# an hour, sweet. I never had a day that good all year. In 2003, Iowa's greatest year ever in my picking lifetime, I picked 12# out of a ditch of elm in less than an hour. Spot never had another morel. What is nice about hunting big bluffs are all the different slopes and micro-climates created. You can find big yellows and smaller greys just going up, down, or over the top.


----------



## Jwags

kb said:


> 3# an hour, sweet. I never had a day that good all year. In 2003, Iowa's greatest year ever in my picking lifetime, I picked 12# out of a ditch of elm in less than an hour. Spot never had another morel. What is nice about hunting big bluffs are all the different slopes and micro-climates created. You can find big yellows and smaller greys just going up, down, or over the top.


I never had a 3# day all year. lol 
My best 1 hour haul was 2016 for 14# all from 1 tree. Otherwise it was a mediocre year. The next year it threw 6 mushrooms. Year after that nothing. I haven’t looked at it since.


----------



## kb

Jwags said:


> Good to know. It must just be coincidence then. 🤷


Aspen are in the same family as cottonwood, which are fantastic morel producers. Most of the commercially picked morels that come from Kansas and Nebraska come off the river cottonwoods.


----------



## Jwags

kb said:


> Aspen are in the same family as cottonwood, which are fantastic morel producers. Most of the commercially picked morels that come from Kansas and Nebraska come off the river cottonwoods.


Yeah I’ve found huge yellows around cottonwood but never considered them bigfoots. I guess I thought the bigfoots were the meaty browns 8-12” with a large cap, slender stem and big base.


----------



## tundraking

Anyone out there finding any fresh young flushes? I have a couple more spots to check after the weekend, but thats about it for me.


----------



## kb

tundraking said:


> Anyone out there finding any fresh young flushes? I have a couple more spots to check after the weekend, but thats about it for me.


To be a hard core morel hunter I think you have to be able to follow Winston Churchhill's definition of success. " The ability to move from failure to failure with no loss of enthusiasm." I certainly failed more than I succeeded this year, even after 50 some years of hunting. This is probably what new pickers need to understand about morel hunting. Make it about the hunt, because if results are all that matters you will not be hunting long. Particularly if you plan on chasing south to north to follow the season.


----------



## rationalcog

tundraking said:


> Anyone out there finding any fresh young flushes? I have a couple more spots to check after the weekend, but thats about it for me.


Just old flushes for me. I hit some north slopes around the metro today and found only sad, fallen specimens. I took pictures, but they’re kinda depressing. Not saying they’re not out there (and I’d be interested to hear if anyone does), but no luck for me.


----------



## Mason

Finally got a quarter inch of rain yesterday. I will go out tomorrow, but the nights are in the mid 30s. I see a few pheasant backs, but they look tough. If we don't get more rain and some heat the oysters will be shot too.


----------



## tundraking

kb said:


> To be a hard core morel hunter I think you have to be able to follow Winston Churchhill's definition of success. " The ability to move from failure to failure with no loss of enthusiasm." I certainly failed more than I succeeded this year, even after 50 some years of hunting. This is probably what new pickers need to understand about morel hunting. Make it about the hunt, because if results are all that matters you will not be hunting long. Particularly if you plan on chasing south to north to follow the season.


Ha! Good Ole Winston! Hey, I definitely agree. Been doing this thing for over 40 years myself, and just love it every year for what it is. Love it so much that it has spun me into a whirlwind of spring, summer, and fall foraging. Love hunting, and this just allows me to do it for a good portion of the year. This is a sad year for me as well, but I have several meals in the frig and a few more meals of fresh oysters to enjoy. I took my family camping this weekend SE MN and we forgot to pack some shrooms for camp cookouts, so I might have to run for more oysters or pheasant back or anything tasty...


----------



## Mason

Too crispy. Too bad.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

To anyone still checking in on here there is still a glimmer of hope. I found this stand alone today while out frisbee golfing somewhere in Dakota County.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

With these forecasted below average temps this week. I think there is still a chance for a few nice stragglers here and there. Saturday the 5th is forecasted for 90, then they’re toast.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

I also spotted what this might be. Looked really cool.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

*ever


----------



## tundraking

Those look like golden oysters... Thats a pretty sweet find! Would be cool to see the underside.


----------



## Mason

bigrobshroommn said:


> I also spotted what this might be. Looked really cool.


I have never seen oysters look like that 🧐


----------



## Mason

I found 8 morels Saturday morning. 3 were fried and five were falling apart. I think that ends the season for me and morels. I did leave the woods with a handful of oysters though!


----------



## Jwags

kb said:


> Aspen are in the same family as cottonwood, which are fantastic morel producers. Most of the commercially picked morels that come from Kansas and Nebraska come off the river cottonwoods.


It makes sense that commercial pickers focus on cottonwood. You can pretty much train a monkey to walk in a line through a river bottom. No skill or knowledge required.


----------



## shroomsearcher

kb said:


> To be a hard core morel hunter I think you have to be able to follow Winston Churchhill's definition of success. " The ability to move from failure to failure with no loss of enthusiasm." I certainly failed more than I succeeded this year, even after 50 some years of hunting. This is probably what new pickers need to understand about morel hunting. Make it about the hunt, because if results are all that matters you will not be hunting long. Particularly if you plan on chasing south to north to follow the season.


Well said, by both Sir Winston and yourself. I failed my whole first year! After discussions with some members of my fish and game club who gave me some additional tips, and went out the next year and had some success. Not a lot, but it kept me going! 



Mason said:


> I have never seen oysters look like that 🧐


There's a post on Ohio Game Fishing's wild edibles page with pics showing a major flush of yellow oysters. A quick google search showed that they are a prized edible in many parts of the world! I've never found them around here either, in fact oysters seem to be a rarity overall around here.


----------



## tundraking

Mason said:


> I have never seen oysters look like that 🧐


So I remember reading an article that the DNR suspected that within the last decade, someone was growing them at home and they either transplanted them or spores took hold outside. This was down by Wabasha/Winona area where they first found them I believe. Anyway, they’ve been slowly popping up more and more in the southern half of the state. I keep hoping I’ll find them...


----------



## Mason

Hmmmm, global warming?? I know where to find both oysters, and elm oysters, and i have ideas about staging some popular to propagate them but this new one is unknown to me and interesting.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels

bigrobshroommn said:


> I also spotted what this might be. Looked really cool.


@bigrobshroommn those without a doubt are *Pleurotus* *citrinopileatus *Aka "Golden Oysters". Great Finds & Very Tasty! Always nice to find while tossin som D!


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels

tundraking said:


> So I remember reading an article that the DNR suspected that within the last decade, someone was growing them at home and they either transplanted them or spores took hold outside. This was down by Wabasha/Winona area where they first found them I believe. Anyway, they’ve been slowly popping up more and more in the southern half of the state. I keep hoping I’ll find them...


Hey @tundraking ! You'll certainly find some soon enough! They've spread across the middle of the country like wildfire for the past 5 yrs or so. Becoming more and more prominant each season. In Iowa they've been everywhere & on a variety of host trees for years. Word around here.. or Mush Talk(Grapevine) An Iowa State Professor and his students inoculated trees/logs/stumps with the spores. I read an article about this venture @IA State University somewhere aroun 2015ish too. Been a great success so far in my humble opinion. Other states Regional mush groups also say home mushroom cultivars are to blame for wild spore release..aswell as National & International Identification & Foraging groups. Delicious and being able to spot em from afar make them enjoyable edibles for my Family!


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels

Mason said:


> Hmmmm, global warming?? I know where to find both oysters, and elm oysters, and i have ideas about staging some popular to propagate them but this new one is unknown to me and interesting.


Hey @Mason ! Definitely agree with you! VERY, very interesting species and interesting to research! I believe the"Golden Oyster" is native to Japan. At one time only found in the land of the Rising Sun🇯🇵 but eventually spreading to Russia and China. Hope you pick some here soon and like em! I hear more and more people say "Goldens" are becoming or already have become their favorite edible(even over morchella, gawd forbid!!!!!! I would definitely label them as "Choice" as far as edibility! SchroomOn, 🍄!


----------



## boleteguy

Finally found a fruiting of big, old morels, in a metro area red pine plantation. Tasted great. A nice end to a season which never really got going for me.


----------



## tundraking

HawkeyeMerkels said:


> Hey @tundraking ! You'll certainly find some soon enough! They've spread across the middle of the country like wildfire for the past 5 yrs or so. Becoming more and more prominant each season. In Iowa they've been everywhere & on a variety of host trees for years. Word around here.. or Mush Talk(Grapevine) An Iowa State Professor and his students inoculated trees/logs/stumps with the spores. I read an article about this venture @IA State University somewhere aroun 2015ish too. Been a great success so far in my humble opinion. Other states Regional mush groups also say home mushroom cultivars are to blame for wild spore release..aswell as National & International Identification & Foraging groups. Delicious and being able to spot em from afar make them enjoyable edibles for my Family!


Thats great to hear!


----------



## tundraking

Ok! Its Official! I've started the "Minnesota Summertime Edibles -2021" thread. So jump on there if you want to continue following summertime shroomin.


----------



## Mason

tundraking said:


> Ok! Its Official! I've started the "Minnesota Summertime Edibles -2021" thread. So jump on there if you want to continue following summertime shroomin.


I saw!! See you all on the other side!!


----------



## buckthornman

Have a wonderful summer. See ya all next year 🙏✌🏻🇺🇸😎 Bucky


----------



## kb

shroomsearcher said:


> Well said, by both Sir Winston and yourself. I failed my whole first year! After discussions with some members of my fish and game club who gave me some additional tips, and went out the next year and had some success. Not a lot, but it kept me going!
> 
> 
> 
> There's a post on Ohio Game Fishing's wild edibles page with pics showing a major flush of yellow oysters. A quick google search showed that they are a prized edible in many parts of the world! I've never found them around here either, in fact oysters seem to be a rarity overall around here.


 Yeah it can be very frustrating if you don't get a little help. Not everyone grew up picking morels with their parents, grandparents, and uncles like I did. My brother and I knew a good dead elm by the time we were 8 or 9 and were picking on our own. Pocket money for poor kids. Fruit stand paid $1.25 a # back in 1970. Of course dead elm where everywhere back then.


----------



## kb

Jwags said:


> It makes sense that commercial pickers focus on cottonwood. You can pretty much train a monkey to walk in a line through a river bottom. No skill or knowledge required.


I agree on the skill level. But it seems most times those dang bottoms have the most morels. It just becomes a race to who gets there first then. Access to boat only areas is the ticket to the big hauls. I prefer hunting the hills and elm/ash myself, but if I hear the bottoms are on fire I can't help but go.


----------



## Jwags

kb said:


> I agree on the skill level. But it seems most times those dang bottoms have the most morels. It just becomes a race to who gets there first then. Access to boat only areas is the ticket to the big hauls. I prefer hunting the hills and elm/ash myself, but if I hear the bottoms are on fire I can't help but go.


Yeah I’m the same way. I prefer the hills and ravines when I’m hunting and I hate racing to be first somewhere but I do walk a couple of miles of cottonwood bottoms too. I try to hit all types of trees and see what’s producing best that year and that shapes my plans.


----------



## alexispsinghas

Jwags said:


> My nephew lives in Denver.
> He said burn morels are coming up in the 7500-8500 elevations right now.


Hi there! Would love a lil more info on this if possible 🤗 plenty of blondes found this season but really am trying to take a wack at finding some black/burned this season. Do you know If he was seeing those burn morels at actual burn sites or no? 🙏🏼


----------



## Jwags

alexispsinghas said:


> Hi there! Would love a lil more info on this if possible 🤗 plenty of blondes found this season but really am trying to take a wack at finding some black/burned this season. Do you know If he was seeing those burn morels at actual burn sites or no? 🙏🏼


I believe he was near Red feather lakes west of ft Collins


----------



## kb

Jwags said:


> I believe he was near Red feather lakes west of ft Collins


Cameron Peak fire perhaps?


----------



## Jwags

kb said:


> Cameron Peak fire perhaps?


Yeah that was it.


----------



## ruralshroomer

.


----------



## buckthornman

morchella ed said:


> That's great, but I would say a week at the end of May is the late season morels in a typical year, just to give you a heads up!!


This year is going to be...not early..for yellows, greys blah blah!😂 Not in central Minnesota... Just a hunch...lol. probably be a good year though. Keep getting moisture. Anywho wrenometer is on defcon 1😂😎✌🏻


----------



## shroomsearcher

A question. Why are you posting in last years page?


----------

